# Blood, Sweat, and Beers



## irontime (Mar 13, 2002)

*just moving my journal over from MM, It's only for about another six weeks, hope it's all right that I also put down what I have so far*

irontime
#1 Jackass
Registered: Mar 2001
Location: Canada, Eh.
Posts: 1994


All right, I Have about seven weeks left of school and I am supposed to be a hell of a lot closer to my six pack than I am. I have made some decent gains over the winter, but my stomach has not done too much, and since I have to cut out almost all of my supplements in order to pass a drug test for my summer job, I may as well make the next seven weeks a hardcore ripping stage. 

Here are the stats that I know of; 
Age - 22 
Height - 6'1 
Weight - 214 lbs. 
Arms - 181/8 " (Very full pump) 
BF% - Hell if I know, but you can see somewhat of a four pack in the right lighting and if I flex really hard. 
Max Bench - 345lbs. 

So here's my story, last summer I was doing fairly well on cardio (well for me anyways). I was able to run for over 3 miles on the treadmill at 7mph and at an incline. Then I hurt my knee pretty bad. I did a mile on no incline a couple of days ago and felt like I was gonna hurl, I have gone down really bad so it's time to get serious. 

I intend on doing the following at LEAST four times a week; 
12 laps around the gym = 1 mile 
1.5 miles on stepper on level 9 
hitting the heavy bag until I give 
abs - 3 sets of four exercises, maybe more 
eating once a day and a protein shake for dinner 
No alcohol.....well I'll give it a good go anyways. 
Less wasting time at the bar and on....women. Ouch that's gonna be rough. 

This will be on top of my regular workout program which is going fairly well, so I won't bother putting that down. 

My goal is to have a fairly decent six pack in about seven weeks, and to add incentive to my goal I am making this promise that I will post a picture of myself at the end of this trial and I want you all to make fun of me if I don't do it. Well, let's rock!


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 dvlmn666
(sic)

 Hey dude, you might instead of cutting out all the food, switch to 6 small meals to keep your metabolism up. Otherwise once your stomach is empty your metabolism will start slowing down (expecially with no sups). I used to eat like how you described and it helped to maintain but I didn't lose anything. 

Don't know if this will help ya any. If I didn't have my side job I'd make this one a challenge, but I can't go the gym at night. so the little bit of cardio in the mornings is all i get  

But maybe in 2 or 3 weeks we'll see, might just push ya some more. Damn wish I were back in school some days. 

Good luck dude, keep us posted


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666


 irontime
#1 Jackass

 Actually that makes sense to have smaller meals instead of just pig out at lunch time. It will probably be a lot easier for me to do as well. Thanx for thought buddy. 

Did 12 laps around the gym, which is supposed to be 1 mile, but I pulled it off in 7 minutes 35 seconds, not sure if I'm fast enough to do that so I better check the measurements with the gym manager again. Beet the crap out of the heavy bag but saved some strength for arms later today and the stepper went fairly well. Will do stomach after I finish arm workout. Yae, almost done day 1


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 irontime
#1 Jackass

 Ok, I noticed a big flaw in my system yesturday. Apparently beating the shyt out of a punching bag in the morning makes for a very bad arm workout in the afternoon. But other than that, so far so good. I am waking up early to do my mile run and I do the stepper in the afternoon after my workout with weights. I'm not too sure how I'm going to be tommorrow as I had a pretty intense leg workout today so running tommorrow morning might not be a very impressive sight. Guess I'll find out in the morning. G'night


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?



 dvlmn666
(sic)

 Hey, if running is tough and you have a precor eliptical do that. Normally after my leg days that's what I do. You still burn a lot of calories while at the same time, it's not so hard on your knees. lmao and of course then you just glide, barely have to actually lift your legs so after a hard leg days it's my prefered cardio. 

I normally stick with that and the stepper. Stepper kicks my ass more though, but after leg day it just doesn't work. 

Oh yeah almost forgot, if I were you I'd skip the heavy bag on arm day. Kinda like I skip cardio on leg day. That way you can get a good workout in, and less risk of overtaining or overuse.


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666


 irontime
#1 Jackass

 As I figured, I woke up in the morning went up the stairs to the living room and said to hell with running today as my legs hurt from the frickin stairs. unfortunately there is no eliptical runner here, so I'll just take today as an off day for cardio, I'll still do stomach though. I was very proud of my shoulder workout today as I tried the 100lb dumbells for shoulder presses, I needed a spotter for the first one then I was able to pull off a couple by myself so that's pretty groovy Not doing any lifting tommorrow so I'll put in a little extra cardio, thanx for the advice Dvlmn


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 dvlmn666
(sic)

 congrats on the 100's  

How long you been lifting anyway. Hopefully I'm on my way to that damn much, I've only been lifting for 2 yrs in april.


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666


 irontime
#1 Jackass

  thanx bud, It took a while to get there. I started when I was 17 and did fairly good untill I was 19. Then for the next couple of years I went down hill BAD. I hit the gym maybe once every couple of months. Right before I turned 21 I started going hard again and have been doing pretty good since, turn 23 in June. 

Nothing new to add, cardio is going fairly well, thinking about running a mile and a half instead of just 1. I think I'll try to keep adding a little bit week by week.


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 kuso
Master Member & NEW MOD

 Hey IT, How`s things? 

Looking pretty good!! 

One ? though, your morning cardio, are you doing it before or after breakfast??


__________________


 Goat
Blue Skinned Boogey Man

 I hadn't seen the title of this before, Very clever. 


__________________
The Way of The Goat 


 irontime
#1 Jackass

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by kuso 
Hey IT, How`s things? 

Looking pretty good!! 

One ? though, your morning cardio, are you doing it before or after breakfast?? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Thanx Kuso, still have a long ways to go though. I don't eat breakfast so I guess I do it before lunch


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 Mickey Knox
Super Moderator

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Apparently beating the shyt out of a punching bag in the morning makes for a very bad arm workout in the afternoon. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Whew IT, you had me laughing for a while with that one.  lol


__________________


"We'll be living in all the oceans now" 

Natural Born Killers 


 kuso
Master Member & NEW MOD

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by irontime 

 Thanx Kuso, still have a long ways to go though. I don't eat breakfast so I guess I do it before lunch 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I just wen`t back up the top and reread your first post and almost shyt myself!  

You`re only eating once a day, and one protien shake?!?!? 

Dude, I`m sure you want your six pac, but I know, you know, you`ll lose quite a bit of overall muscle doing this. 

Are you now taking dvlmn666`s advice on the small meals? 

Eating just once will have your metabolisum crawling along, but several small meals will have it burning. 

Sorry if none of this makes any sense...it`s taken forever to type as I`m about 10 drinks passed drunk. 


__________________

 irontime
#1 Jackass

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry if none of this makes any sense...it`s taken forever to type as I`m about 10 drinks passed drunk.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 LMAO, I'm sort of taking Dvlmn's advice. I'm eating two smaller meals a day and a protein shake. 

Yesturday kicked ass I did the stepper on level 9 for 1.75 miles, ran for 1.25 miles and hit the bag for.....a shyt, I have no idea but it was pretty long, and did good on my abs. I missed this morning's run as the whole dorm was up till 4 in the morning, I'll make it up this afternoon.


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?


 dvlmn666
(sic)

 kuso drunk? **roflmao** 

hey dude, are you drinking enough water? That'll help you lose weight to, at least it did me. **shrug** 

Hey add in another meal or something, maybe a protein drink when ya wake up. That's what I do first thing in the morning. Gotta get your metabolism going to burn more. 

Big party last night or what lol 

Way to kick a$$ yesterday, looks like your getting back to the levels you were before you layed off on the cardio.


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666


 irontime
#1 Jackass

 I do drink a lot, of water but I should probably drink more, water. Good idea thanx bud. 

Should I have the protein shake before or after my morning run? 

Not much of a party last night, lot's of bullshyt with homework and an idiot room mate; 
http://www.musclemagazine.com/bb/sh...?threadid=56570 

And what does (sic) stand for? I see that on a few things and have always wondered?


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?



 dvlmn666
(sic)

 I have it before I hit the gym. Kinda figured that way your body gets going, and metabolism starts kicking in, then hit the weights and cardio to keep it going even more. Plus the little bit of carbs in the protein drinks should make you able to push harder on the cardio and hopefully promote burning those carbs then bodyfat, and save you more muscle. 

I'm no expert though, but so far it's been working for me. And before this I used to always skip breakfast to. 

(sic) is the first song off of the first slipknot cd 

lol, my username on some other things is dvlmn6(sic)6


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666



 irontime
#1 Jackass

 Ahh that's what it's for, I wonder why it is so common on other things? oh well, Thanx for the protein advice, I'll give it a shot tomorrow. Should I take a certain amount of time before I run? 

Felt kinda sluggish today but still got up and ran 15 laps around the gym (1.25 miles) I felt like I could still go longer though. Perhaps if I got my lazy ass out of bed when I was supposed to instead of lying there for 20 minutes trying to think of an excuse not go running I might have. Oh well, I'll get to bed a little earlier tonight and not see what tommorrow brings. I'll do the stepper after I work my back this afternoon.


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?



 dvlmn666
(sic)

 Hey you still went, that's what matters. I usually take the protein first thing when I wake up, so it's about 45 minutes before doing either lifting or cardio. That gives my stomach enough time to start digesting it and not get a stomach ache or feel bloated or anything. 

I think it's popular just because of slipknot, they had it on almost every one of there shirts for a while there. And it's kinda catchy I guess, I'm working on thinking up something new for under my name but the right thing I just haven't thought up yet lol 

Creativity isn't exactly my specialty, need a computer fixed or built now that I can kick ass on, but ask me to think up something creative might as well wait a month or so lol


__________________
Life is just a dream on the way to death! 
------------------- 
dvlmn666


 irontime
#1 Jackass

Registered: Mar 2001
Location: Canada, Eh.
Posts: 1994
 Well this is definitely NOT groovy! In todays class, where we learn how to teach physical education, we had a project where the students teach other students in my not so favorite event, gymnastics. Anyways, this one group had cartwheels as a part of their project, so the whole class had to do cartwheels, well actually only about 1/3 of the class tried, and I decided to give it a go. It may come as a shock to you all, but I really haven't been working on my cartwheels too much lately, and I landed hard on my ass and somehow took a good part of the shock sideways on my leg. I tried doing stepper a little while ago and I could feel something wrong. It hurts, not too bad, but enough to tell me that I better lay off. Hopefully just for tonight, I'll give it a go again tommorrow.


__________________
Just killing time, waiting to die. And you?1/8


----------



## irontime (Mar 13, 2002)

Today went really well, it was made for running. I woke up at around 5 am and I felt wide awake, I decided to go slowly into this breakfast thing so I only had a glass of milk before I ran instead of a protein shake. 
I decided to go running at about 5:30 only one problem, doors are locked untill 6, but I decide to try and see if the security guard would be nice enough. Got to the college and they forgot to lock the wheelchair accessable door. Great i'm in, hopefully I will be able to get in the gym now, sure enough they had the door locked, but they didn't close it all the way so I was able to get in. This is too good, Only thing that would be better is if I could get my music blaring in there, no way would they forget to lock the sound room. Check the handle, yep it's locked, push the door, holy shit. They didn't close the door all the way on this one either. So I ended up running around 3 miles worth, man it was funny when the old security guy came in the gym that was supposed to be empty and here I am running with Danzig and Slipknot blaring


----------



## CLPgold (Mar 13, 2002)




----------



## craig777 (Mar 13, 2002)

Irontime,

You stated that you aren't as close to a six pack as you would like to be, maybe the problem is that you are too close to a six pack if you know what I mean. (Blood, Sweat, and BEERS).


----------



## irontime (Mar 13, 2002)

Ya, that is a little bit of a hinderance


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2002)

ROTF.....

That has to be the longest fuking first post in a journel I`ve ever seen!!!! LOL


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 14, 2002)

Arms - 181/8" (Very full pump) 

I hope some day i can have  181.8" arms..


----------



## irontime (Mar 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Orange357 *_
> Arms - 181/8" (Very full pump)
> 
> I hope some day i can have  181.8" arms..


Ah shit, it must have got screwed up on the transition over from MM, the "1/8" was in a smaller size, the damn copy/paste method didn't pull to well
thanx fixed it lol


----------



## irontime (Mar 14, 2002)

Well I payed the price today. Yesturday's 5 am wake up left me too damn tired to run in the morning so I decided to do it before The phys ed class. Today I also made the mistake of cheating a little bit for lunch, I had a chicken burger wit bacon and onion rings. About an hour after I eat that I go for my run.

The people that are going to be doing their presentation are in the gym early setting up, and most of them are girls, HOT girls. So I start my run, bad mistake. About two laps after I start I'm out of breath, but I refuse to let myself give up in front of the ladies. So I force myself to keep going, about six laps later I taste onion ring bile in my throat, still won't give in, I force another 8 laps out. Ok enough showing off, I gave up. 
Going to do shoulders right now then I'll hit the stepper.


----------



## Orange357 (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well I payed the price today. Yesturday's 5 am wake up left me too damn tired to run in the morning so I decided to do it before The phys ed class. Today I also made the mistake of cheating a little bit for lunch, I had a chicken burger wit bacon and onion rings. About an hour after I eat that I go for my run.




Thats cheating a little bit?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

hey IT, as long as you were running and not stumbling around the tack. Get any numbers outa that little exhibition?

j/k

at least you still went and did the work. and hell gotta cheat sometimes. I do it one day a weekend.


----------



## irontime (Mar 15, 2002)

Ya cheating is fun sometimes, I cheated again last night but it was for a good cause. I ended up getting drunk with two chicks and it ended up with the three of us in my dorm. They were in there bra's and I was in my underwear. I tried but it didn't get much further than that, a couple of good feels but that's about it. So I ended up skipping today as I was still drunk this morning, hell I just finished drinking again at lunch so I'm still drunk right now. I'm gonna stop alcohol for a good month after Sunday, i'd asy today but wrestlemaniais theis weekend and I'll have a few for that


----------



## irontime (Mar 16, 2002)

Damn, barely any of my posts made sense yesturday, oh well.
Did great today. After my chest workout I hit the stepper and made a new personal best. I went on the 'iron lung' setting and on level 9 for 22 minutes. I was drenched when I got off that. Gonna go do some stomach right away and I'll walk to work tonight if it isn't too cold. That's about 2.5 miles.

Sorry dvlmnn, missed your question, screen was a little blurry yesturday lol Nope no numbers, but they were able to witness some good stamina. Maybe that will give them some ideas


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2002)

lol, can't say I haven't been at that point when typing before **efg**

awesome on your best, soon you'll be up to the point were you can do that one race you were talkin about before.  

good luck on the security stuff, hey sometimes that candy a$$ music gets some fine women. keep your eyes open. 

this zombie concert has become a pain in the a$$ but now I'm going by myself and will have a great time. 

and after Wrestlemania you better get back to your diet, or I'll have abs before you will.


----------



## irontime (Mar 18, 2002)

All right, no more beer I was a slug this morning. The slight throbbing and queezy feeling in my stomach told me I wasn't running. I'll see what happens this afternoon if I can make it or not. Not much of a journal entry eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like we both managed to be lazy a$$'s today. lol


----------



## irontime (Mar 18, 2002)

Well I did good this afternoon. Arm workout kicked ass, I was able to curl the 75lbs dumbells a couple of times, well more like one and a half times, but still it's an improvement. After that I hit the stepper hard. Did 3 miles on the ironlung level 9. Frickin wasted me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

oh sure, damn I have to work tonight, so no night workout for me. 

good job though dude, tomorrow's chest and bi's for me.


----------



## irontime (Mar 19, 2002)

Simple day so far, Had a good run this morning plan on hitting the treadmill this afternoon. Did some abs this morning and will again later but that's about it for working out today.


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2002)

Well did legs today. Kinda tried out your idea for calves dvlmn, with the 75's and all. For calve raises I have to use the seated leg press so this is what I did
15 raises on 260kg
30 raises on 130kg
30 raises on 70kg
At least I'm assuming that they are in kg, the damn thing are just numbered 1-26 lol. Wanted to do stepper before the workout but the machine was taken so I tried after, lasted about 7 minutes, so from now on it's only before I do legs


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 20, 2002)

that isnt' the 75 rep thing for calves. Want me to post it somewere?  I found it in a magazine, and SC over at the other board posted it once. 

But good job on what ya did. On sat I'll try the thing and drop the weights like you did. Gotta change it up every once in a while. 

Hey a good thing after legs that I've found so they don't get so tight taht evening or next day, is to ride bike for about 15-30 minutes after you work them. 

When I was able to do that, before it seemed to work. Plus kept burnin some extra cals. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna see if our steppers have that Iron Lung level. See if I can even do that thing.


----------



## kuso (Mar 20, 2002)

Dvlman...can you post that 75 deal somewhere...I was looking for it at mm.com, but couldn`t seem to find it.


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya please post it bud, I want to try that. I'll have to do the bike for 15 minutes after legs from now on, then maybe I'll be able to run the next day lol
That iron lung level has been called different things on different steppers. It should be on the bottom right hand side of the programs. It basically starts out low, goes straight up high,works down half, works up high again, then drops straight down low.


----------



## irontime (Mar 21, 2002)

Legs hurt this morning so I only went 1 mile. I noticed last night that my stomach is looking better so I weighed myself this morning, 210lbs, I dropped 5lbs. Dvlmn you are going DOWN buddy
Have shoulders this afternoon, I'll hit the stepper after that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

same here bud, saturday is the day i weight myself, but last sat was down to 204 

plus people here at work were actually saying stuff since for a change yesterday I didn't wear my usual baggy shirts

hey, let's make this more interesting. Whoever get there 6 pack first gets a case of there fav beer from the other?

I'll be updating my stuff in a bit. 

Good job though dude.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

Here you guys go. sorry took so long to get this thing posted. Been kinda busy today

http://www.ironmagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5442

Let me know what you guys think. For me half the time my calves stay sore for about 3 days afterwards.


----------



## irontime (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks great, I'll give it a go and let you know which one I found hurt the most.

Bets on, only I'd like to make an alteration if you don't mind. Lets see who can look the best by April 25. I'm going to lose access to computers and digi cams after that. Would that work for you?

p.s. I drink Labatt Blue


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok, but who are the judges. No one sided judging from people like skipper  

j/k, but sounds good to me.  And I prefer Schmirnoff Ice  

Anyway, it's on and sounds good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

whichhhh by the way you never said thanks for letting skipper know were ya went.  Now you owe me


----------



## irontime (Mar 21, 2002)

We should be able to judge, or the people that look at our journals can jump in with their views, no bias opinion from S-G either though. 

And ya i owe you one for the skipper thingy, damnit, I tell her where this place is and she says she'll check it out, you tell her where it is and she's over here in one day.bastard
jk bro


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

sounds good to me, guess it's on. April 25, we both put pix up. And decide from there who gets the case of said beer. 

Damn that means have to put off a weekend of drinking til then.  

and hey what can I say, guess I had a little pull, well that and she probably missed ya


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2002)

sniff, if only that were true ,
Anyways, started the day off right. I was up by 5:45 had some milk, and was running by 6:30. Had the place to myself again so I was able to blast Slipknot, which always helps. Pulled off 3 miles, then I had a good ab workout and I beat the shit out of the heavy bag. I should be at the heavy bag a little more often as for some reason I am being very bitchy lately and losing my temper for no reason, I normally don't do that.  Oh well, at least I'm taking it out on the bag and no one else

It was pretty funny this morning though as the speakers for the court where you do laps and the weight room are connected to the same player. When I was in the weight room an elderly couple came to walk laps in the court and wanted to listen to the radio so they got the security gaurd to open the speaker room and turn up the volume. By the time they realized that it wasn't the radio playing but my head-banging cd the door was already closed/locked and the guy was gone, those poor folks had a good 15 minutes of Slipknot by the time the door got opened again

Sidenote; I should be able to get some updated pics up soon, well as quickly as my buddy is able figure out his new digi-cam


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I beat the shit out of the heavy bag. I should be at the heavy bag a little more often as for some reason I am being very bitchy lately and losing my temper for no reason, I normally don't do that.  Oh well, at least I'm taking it out on the bag and no one else



I had that happen one week when my carb intake went down to about 15%. lmao wasn't paying attention and didn't have time to go to the store and buy bagels or anything. got called a few things here at work that week. lmao

That's gotta be so awesome to get to listen to your music in there without having to have it on headphones.


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't know if it's the carbs, I think it's just because it's getting to the end of the year and there is a lot of shit on my mind. 

And ya the music without headphones actually seems to help more  can't quite figure that one out.


----------



## irontime (Mar 23, 2002)

Had a good cardio and chest workout today. I'm thinking of taking 3 or 4 days off of the weights as my muscles are constantly feeling sore and beat up. Might just need to rest them a bit. But don't worry Dvlmn, I won't be going off cardio, don't want to make it too easy for ya


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

lol hey stop stressin dude a case doesn't cost that much  j/k but hey just relax finals suck, but you'll do great.  

and do you really think I'd let ya wimp out on the cardio?  If your feellin sore that much, yeah take some time off of lifting for a bit.  Then you'll be able to come back better than before.

hmmm or might that crabby part be comin from the same prob i have. "to much blood in the alcohol system"


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

Well if it's too much blood in the alcohol system then I helped that out a little bit. Not too much though, only a couple of beer. I mainly stuck to whisky and some red wine, but I stopped before I got drunk. Still not a good thing, but what can I say  I like my booze 

did good this morning. Woke up early and ran 2.5 miles then did some stomach. Should be taking some pics on the digi cam tonight so hopefully I'll have updated ones for you tomorrow.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi it, looking forward to the pics...and I must say, you drank an interesting mix of alchohol. Beer, whisky, and red wine? What up with that? 

Great job on the run this morning...where do you run? Outside or on a treadmill? I know you live in Canada...where it can be pretty cold!


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

Ya no shit, it's still snowing over here right now, damn that sucks. I do my running around the basketball court, it's great as no one goes there early and I can listen to whatever I want. 

And as for the mix....well... I also had a couple of revs so include 'vodka' into the brew


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

lmao, hmmmm what's the deal. Might as well just send me the case now.  hehe j/k

as long as ya had fun. and yeah let's see them pix buddy.  Wow running around the bb court reminds me of playing basketball in High School lol. what a pain. But it's always easier when you get to listen to something motivating like slipknot 

alright dude, good job getting that alcohol system replenished, now get to work.


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2002)

Going to have to postpone pics until tonight, hopefully, my buddy who owns the digi-cam lent it out and never had it returned. 

Well screwed myself over for today. The bar I work at had Headstones playing last night and they let me in for free on my nights off so I ended up partying it up a little too much. Damnit. Ah well, college life eh? I'm still a little tipsy so I think today is an off day And since I'm wasting space I may as well through in that Headstones had an opening band called 'Crunch' I think you would really like them Dvlmn, I did. In concert they sound like a cross between Godsmack and the old Metallica. Unfortunately their cd doesn't sound as good as they did live.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't heard of them, but will be worth checking out then. Down's new cd comes out today   I'll let ya know what I think of it later 

Hey at least you had fun. Have you started eating more small meals yet dude?  even with all your drinking that might help get ot your goals better than starving yourself like you'd said you were gonna do before.


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2002)

Of course you haven't heard of 'Crunch', there is no such band. My alcohol warped mind got the name wrong, the name of the band is 'Chunk'  oops.
Having a change of heart right now and i'm about to go do the stepper on iron lung level 9, 22 minutes. Have you been able to find the 'iron lung' level on your thing yet dvlmn? And I did start eating smaller meals so that should help and it's a lot nicer than the starving thing, go figure
Right now the battery is charging for the cam so I definitely will have some pics for you tomorrow, audios


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good luck on the stepper dude. I haven't actually looked for that setting yet. lol. Knees have been sore so been doing the eliptical lately. But probably one of these next days I'm going to do the stepper and see if I can't beat your time on that one. 

Glad you started eating better, I used to eat the 2 meals a day way for a long time. and it just plain old sucks, plus you'll end up losing alot of muscles as well as fat on that kinda diet.

Good luck on the 'iron lung'


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2002)

I needed luck today, oh well I made it. Just thought I'd stop in and put up the pics. They aren't great but good enough.
http://www.ironmagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=55336#post55336
Won't be able to run early tomorrow as I have to work tonight. Big Wreck is playing so that should be kinda fun, even though they are not really my type of music it's at least a live band.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

hey dude, much better pix. You've got some serious size  

Hope the show was pretty cool last night.


----------



## irontime (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanx bro,  I'm dissapointed in myself for neglecting abs the way I did though. The show was alright, not as many people showed up as for the Headstones, but it was good. 
I want to work out today but don't know when I can. Pretty busy schedule with about 7 hours worth of class and an essay to write. Might just have to go to bed early and wake up early tomorrow to run.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

yeah sometimes have to get the school stuff done first. Just hit it hard tomorrow.

Hey at least you can say you neglected them. Better than me, I'm working on getting mine to show for the first time ever. 

And hey this time just have to keep em. At least that's my plan, after this I'm going to try to gain back up to 220. while keeping the 6 pack


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

That's a great goal dude, I'm sure you can do it 
Well i had one hell of a backfire on me. As you know I took a few days off of the weights to heal up and also because this weekend is a long one. I normally don't have too much else to do on longweekends so I hit the gym really hard. I got up early this morning to go run and noticed there was a new posting on the door. "Must be the weekend hours for the gym" I thought. 
Sure enough it's the weekend hours for the gym;
"The basketball court and exercise facilities will be closed Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday"
..........shit. So I did my run (2 miles), May as well do shoulders and back this afternoon and hope that there is somewhere open uptown on Saturday to do chest and arms. Well that kinda screwed up this weekend, ah well


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hey at least you can say you neglected them. Better than me, I'm working on getting mine to show for the first time ever.


This is the best I ever had them right now too. Don't have much but I'm scared of losing what I've got.


----------



## kuso (Mar 28, 2002)

Got the same shyt here too bud.

I`ve got to work all day Friday and Saturday...and my peice of shyt gym suddenly decides to have a holiday on Sunday!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm lucky on this one. sunday they have off at my gym (and it was my off day unless i decided to do cardio). Arround here it's all busines so hardly any holiday hours. Heck my cousins kid works at a grocery story and they are open all day every day over the holiday.

IT, dude you can still do abs at home. and well maybe a longer rest than you planned might be good to let you heal up even more. Then come back on tuesday to hit the weights hard. 

and well both of us are trying to get our abs the best ever so far which is cool, more incentive. 

just don't give up and just send me the case because would take the fun out of it


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

LMAO, Don't worry there won't be any case sending. I always wanted to go to Cali and was intending to after I started teaching. It might take a couple of years but by that time if we keep doing competitions I should have about 15 cases waiting for me. Sounds like the perfect holiday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

hmmm if we're gonna keep this a running competition, your vacation could get rather expensive, with all the beer you'll be buyin me **efg**

yeah when your done get your a$$ down here and we'll party. Found some cool bars but hardly anybody i know here wants to go to them  bunch of candy a$$'s


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

Well had a shitty workout this afternoon. I was still able to pull some heavy weight around but it just didn't seem like I was in the mood to workout. Which really sucks considering I had a few days off. At least I went I guess. I didn't really do too much more cardio so I'm going to walk to work so that will add a couple of miles. Hopefully I'll be able to use somebodies computer this weekend or this will be my last journal entry till Tuesday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

Well if I don't see ya til then, have a good holiday dude. And just hit the weights harder tuesday. After being ready to lift and then getting that news this morning probably kinda killed the mood for ya goin this afternoon.


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

Well me and my buddy decided to take a little road trip on Saturday and hit a bigger gym somewhere, there's enough towns around here that there should be something. Then we'll do chest, arms, and tri's. So that should help out there. But ya I was pretty bummed about finding out the gym would be closed all weekend, didn't think it would wreck my day though.


----------



## irontime (Mar 30, 2002)

Had probably one of the best chest workouts that I had all year today. Went to a bigger gym and they had dumbells that went up to 125lbs. (Gym at the college only goes up to 105) I was able to pull off six reps of the 125's. Might have been able to do more but my workout buddy drank too much last night and was rendered useless today. I was also able to try dvlmn's infamous eliptical runner today. Not bad, I like how easy it is on the knee's, but it doesn't quite kick your ass like the stepper.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 31, 2002)

wow, dude awesome 

the knees is why I usually do the eliptical. but your right nothing kicks my ass like the stepper does either.


----------



## kuso (Mar 31, 2002)

I`m going to revert to being the black sheep again here.............we`ve got the standard bikes, those bikes where your legs are in front of you rather than below, steppers, and eliptical!

Eliptical absolutely KILLs me!!!!  15 minutes on it at a reasonable pace and I`m nothing but jello. 

I`l stick with the bikes and steppers thanks!


----------



## irontime (Apr 2, 2002)

Lazy bastard this morning. I set the alarm early to go running, ended up going back to bed. But at least I still got up early enough to do some stomach. Just finished working legs, had a pretty good workout there. For calves I did two sets of the 75 rep scheme, and one set of drops. That's gonna hurt tomorrow I did 15 minutes on the bike right after so hopefully that'll take away some of the pain.

Tomorrow I'm not going to puss out. I'm setting my alarm for 6. I'm running and hitting the heavy bag.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

cool dude, was wondering if you were gonna wimp out today


----------



## irontime (Apr 2, 2002)

Nope, didn't drink last night
Actually I was considering wimping out as I have a slight headache. Apparently when you are using contact cement and the warning label tells you to use it in a well ventalited area, the well ventilated area has to be better than a modest sized dorm room with the windows closed. Go figure


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

I was amazed at how well going on the bike for 15 minutes after a leg workout helps to take away the pain the next day. Thanx for the advice dvlmn 

Well I was able to get my sorry ass out of bed early this morning and run about 2.5 miles. My legs were tired because of yesturday but at least they weren't sore. Will do the stepper this afternoon.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

You and dvlmn do enough cardio for all of us!

That's it, I'm not doing any cardio anymore. Cool? And will you do some walking lunges on my behalf as well?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

your welcome dude. Glad it helped.  

 Good luck on the stepper this afternoon though. 

lol@LeDix, do you really think you can stop doin cardio?  well all know that's when you get to listen to your boy bands


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

lol Maybe that's why she wants to stop doing cardio. Hell if I had to listen to that crap every time I went to the gym I'd seriously consider quitting myself.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Now wait just a minute! I should burn a copy of one of my workout CDs for both of you boys...

Britney
Christina
NSync
BSB
Pink
J-Lo
Spice Girls
Mary J. Blige

And I keep forgetting to add some Milli Vanilli to a new mix CD.

Ha!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

good point there IT, maybe that's why she's trying to make us do her cardio for her. 

We should make her one, I'd start it with these. 

Pantera
Slipknot
American Head Charge
Dope
Danzig
Fear Factory

I'm sure IT can ad to the list for ya.


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Damn rights I can buddy, here you go Miss ledix;
Corrosion of Conformity
Grip Inc.
Testament
Six Feet Under
Godsmack

the list could go on, but I think that should help her out a bit


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

dude, didn't know you liked COC. then you deffinately have to check out the new Down cd. 

but yeah, that should be a godo start for her, when she gets tired of those, she'll know were to come and ask for more reccomendations.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

OMG..I hate all that crap! About as heavy as I get is some Metallica, AC/DC....

I was a metal chick some years ago..Metal-Lite, I guess. Skid Row, Warrant, Poison, Tuff, Pretty Boy Floyd, LA Guns, Faster Pussycat...all that type of stuff. 

No big deals, I guess it would be strange for a man to like all that pop stuff!


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I was a metal chick some years ago..Metal-Lite, I guess. Skid Row, Warrant, Poison, Tuff, Pretty Boy Floyd, LA Guns, Faster Pussycat...all that type of stuff.


BWAHAHAHAHA, Oh my fricken god! Is that what a metal chick constitues of? Poison? Warrant?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

Did I not say Metal-LITE? Did I not say Metal-GLAM? Okay, I didn't mention the glam part..but those bands were considered metal, okay? Shut up! I had a leather jacket and was a total badass!


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

uh huh. I can picture miss bad ass in her leather jacket, lighting up a cigarrette *snicker* while she pops in the tape of *hhmmmppp* FASTER PUSSYCAT


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

I never smoked. Wait, I did buy a pack of Capri's once so I could look cool. But I got over that real quick. 

I'm suprised. You being so pornal...FP has some of the most pornal songs..I'd think you would like that. 

Slip of the Tounge is one I remember...I know they have more though. 

Hold up, I forgot one Enuff Z Nuff...or however you spell it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

roflmao, wow you were seriously into the Glam Metal stuff. I was forced to hear it in HS. But always metal at heart. even back then, when I brought the music everybody complained about it. Because it was always to heavy for them. bunch of candy a$$'s. I hated growing up there.


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Same problem over here buddy. When My classmates were listening to MC Hammer, marky mark, and that crap, I was listening to Iron Maiden, Megadeth, and Danzig.
Man what a bunch of pansies.


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm suprised. You being so pornal...FP has some of the most pornal songs..I'd think you would like that.


Hold on a second, just because one is pornal doesn't mean he has to have pornal entertainment. I think that it is the people who do not go on dates or anything that are the ones who use the pornal music/movies.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

dvlmn, where did you grow up that you hated it so much?

IT, I must disagree. I think that people with perfectly normal social lives can enjoy sexual music or other forms of sexual entertainment.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> dvlmn, where did you grow up that you hated it so much?
> 
> IT, I must disagree. I think that people with perfectly normal social lives can enjoy sexual music or other forms of sexual entertainment.



Right in the middle of North Dakota. were there is nothing to do. And unfortunately I wasn't a farm boy. So didn't have the luxury of parents money to go places all the time.

I think when ya talk about sexual music it's more like Type O Neg, or Switchblade Symphony heeheh aka: Goth


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

dvlmn, at least you're happier now, right? 

I don't listen to 'goth' music, btw. I guess I'm just confused by IT saying that only perverts can listen to music that is perverted. I mean, what about 'Baby's Got Back' by Sir Mix A Lot? I can dig that song...does that mean I'm a freak?


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

No you're not a freak for listening to that song. I didn't mean that only perverts listen to perverted music, that's reading way to far into what I was saying. i'm actually having a tough time trying to find the words to what I am saying without getting flamed here. 
I just find that the more sensual music to be with a woman is the darker goth metal, like dvlmn said Type O Neagative. Their song Love you to death, is the most sensual song I've ever heard and seems to be more romantic than any rap or dance song I've heard out there.
Does that make sense?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

yep I like it here. a little expensive but noplace is perfect. 

lol, I didn't think you listened to goth music  but hey was worth a shot. 

and we're all freaks, some just don't know it yet. **efg**


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Well just finished doing the stepper. I'll do some abs later tonight. Would do it now but I have to eat and go to a class. So if I don't post in here later tonight, I am planning on running again tomorrow morning.


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

I really slugged it out of bed this morning. I didn't get out till about 7 and by that time there was already a couple of older folks walking laps around the gym. That's great that they can do that, but I find it irritating to constantly change my path to go around them so I just did 1.5 miles on the treadmill. I actually find that the treadmill burns me out faster than running laps. Can't figure that one out. I was still able to do some abs this morning, not as much as I wanted to as I was behind schedule. I'll do more abs and the stepper after my shoulder workout this afternoon.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

hey at least you went.  Treadmill is probably harder because you have to go the same pace, no slowdowns or you end up on your face lol.


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Had an allright shoulder workout. I was alone so had to go 5 lbs less on the dumbell presses lol. Cardio sucked, I wussed out just after 10 minutes. My legs just couldn't do anymore. I'm not feeling too bad about it though as in health class today they had us running all class and I did cardio about 40 minutes after that class so that might explain it. Also did stomach and I'll do some more again tonight. Thinking about sleeping in tomorrow, but if I do wake up early then I'll go for a run.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey there cardio king of Canada! Don't feel too bad about missing that cardio, sounds like you did some other stuff instead.

What's your major? When are you graduating?


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Cardio king of Canada lol, if you seen me gasping for air half way through my workout you would not be saying that, but it was nice, thanx

I'm majoring in history, but I've still got about 2 1/2 years left. I should have went to college sooner Too busy drinking and having fun to worry about college after high school.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

History? What do you want to do, teach? Listen, it is awesome that you are in school. I went right after high school and it still took me over four years to finish. My husband was in a band after high school, and didn't go to school till much later, and graduated at 30. So don't feel bad. You are doing the right thing. 

By the way, I don't like Aberfoyle Springs water.


----------



## irontime (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> By the way, I don't like Aberfoyle Springs water.


????? Ok, if you insist. 

Yes I am going into teaching. I know it sounds odd, but I was on the pipeline and living in a basement suite of a teacher. My days off were during the week so my girlfriend was working and I didn't have too much else to do so I went and helped him out. I loved it. After pissing around in a few other jobs and a messy breakup I decided to go back to school, and here I am Thanx for the support


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey dude, glad you went back. You better grow your hair back though, otherwise all your students will be afraid of you. lol j/k

But anyway cool choice, and glad you got to see what it was like before you decided. Sometimes that takes a while to figure out. 

You'll do good, plus you have another 2.5 yrs of partying and studying ahead of you. Don't rush it, just have fun.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

Aberfoyle Springs, Canadian Spring Water

Source: Spring Water 
Wellington County, Ontaria Canada

This is what I am drinking today. We bought a pack of it this past weekend because it was on sale. But I think it tastes funny.

Crazy canadians.


----------



## irontime (Apr 5, 2002)

Ya I am having fun dvlmn, it is probably more fun for me because I was out there for a couple of years and I know what it's like to work for your food and bills and pay rent every month. I still do pay for everything but it seems a lot less expensive while in college, plus it's a blast so I'm loving it.

So that's what you're talkng about Miss Ledix, I was a little confused there, that was hard to do eh?


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

Had a pretty good workout today, went to a bigger gym and took the two guys I'm training with me. It was getting a little annoying as they weren't used to the new equipment and exercises so it went pretty slow so I'll end up doing abs at home. 

Didn't do much cardio but I'll walk to work tonight so that will help. At least work tonight should be better than last night. Last night we had 'Honeymoon Suite' and 'Rik Emmet' playing. Boy, am I ever glad they had all the bouncers there for that show. You know how rowdy the crowd gets when Honeymoon Suite hits the stage, lol.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

We're not supposed to know who those bands are, right? I take it you work at a bar or club or something? What do you do there?


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

I'm a bouncer at a night club. It fits the hours of school quite nicely and it's a fun job while I'm here so what the hell

And I know damn well you know who those bands are


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Bouncer? At a night club? Your puny ass? Just kidding! 

Very cool. I was a waitress at a 'dance club/meatmarket' for a while. It was neat at the time. Hooters outfits and everything!


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

Cool! Got any pics?

It is a fun job at times, can get kind of shitty though. For the year 2001 the bar I work at was rated #1 roughest bar in Canada for 4 months of the year. It was kind of crazy, this year has slowed down a lot.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

whohoooo Miss LeDix was a hooters girl  

Now those pix I wanna see  

Looks like ya had a good workout IT, Jeff and Matt here pull that sometimes and it seems like it takes forever. But at least you got a good workout in


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Nope, no pics. kuso already asked for some. That was before I had a digital camera. Here's the link to the club's site:

http://www.american-pie.com/enterpage.html

No pics of me there either.  It was over five years ago when I worked there.


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanx bro, Next week I'm gonna try for a big jump on chest. The dumbells they have go from 125lbs and it jumps to 145lbs with nothing inbetween. Next week I'm gonna try the 145. I'm honestly not very confident about it but I may as wel give it a go. What's the worst that can happen? Well besides permament injury

that looks like a pretty cool place to work Miss LD, mine's nothing close to that.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

dude, just make sure you bring both of your guys, and have both spot you. That's a nasty jump. The ones at ours go up to 180. I've never once seen anybody even try to even lift them off the rack lol.

But just a word of advice, if when you first start them it doesn't feel right, then just go lower. 

Also as the one trainer was telling me. Get a spot to get them up, and slowly do negatives with them. After a workout or two that way with that weight, he said getting fulls sets will be no prob. 

good luck dude.


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

Thanx for the advice bud I don't think I want both guys spotting me as if one of them starts to spot and the other doesn't that could really mess me up. I don't think it should be a big issue though. That's the great thing about dumbells, if you can't do it, drop em.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

i didn't mean one for each arm, that's be nuts. I meant that would make sure you had good recovery between the warm up sets and that main heavy set. lol

That would be all jacked up if one spotted and the other didn't.  

And yep, good point about just dumpin em if there's a prob, just make sure they don't hit your buddies foot. roflmao


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

Well I have to admit that I like this competition thing. I woke up this morning, reset my alarm for another hour and decided to go back to bed. I lied down and all I could think of was the little bit of time I had left for our competition and it made me get my ass out of bed and go run. So I did do my run this morning, didn't do any abs yet. I'll do them after the stepper this afternoon.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi IT, have you started doing your cardio on an empty stomach in the morning like I have? It seems okay so far. 

I like the competition, too! I want to see all post-competition pics!


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

I am doing it on an empty stomach. I actually prefer it as I normally don't eat breakfast and when I tried having something before I ran I usually felt a little bit sick so I'm glad for all the suggestions, thanx for the input


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

cool, dude, glad the competition is workin to help get you to the gym. 

helped me get my butt outa bed on saturday.


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

After this one should we have another one over the summer to see who improved the most?


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

Well just did the stepper and some abs. It went very well, I'm thinking about upping the stepper time. 

Just a quick vent. Last semester I had two classes with this one teacher and he had a major project in each class. Both projects I did the night before they were due and I recieved an 87% and a 92%. This semester I have the same guy for one of my classes and again he had a major project due. I actually worked for weeks on the damn thing. Did a report AND a poster on it and had it done a few days before it was due. I got it back today for a goddamn 52%  Luckily the bastard said I could rewrite the report with a few changes that would up my grade dramatically. i'm just having a hard time believing this shit and needed to vent. Thanx guys.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

inconsistent teachers suck!!

cool, on uppin the stepper, for some reason lately they they have been busy every morning here   I think people are realizing it's spring so they think they can get rid of there a$$'s quick lmao

ok, so you want another bet going for most improved by the end of the summer?

you sure you can afford all this beer your buyin me? j/k


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a feeling that by the time we are done all of our competitions and by the time I actually get up to sunny california that we are going to get majorly tanked

I don't have that problem with it being busy over here. Luckily Every one here is still too lazy to admit that they are out of shape so they leave the gym alone

Right now I'm trying to look at the bright side of that assignment, that he is letting me make changes to it and hand it in again. I was just in major shock when I seen that. It almost killed my attitude this afternoon but having a good workout seems to make everything a little bit better so that's good. Hey, how about that. Something pissed me off and I didn't drink to feel better. Wow, hope that doesn't happen to often


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Something pissed me off and I didn't drink to feel better. Wow, hope that doesn't happen to often



uh oh, is this a new IT? lol j/k

but hey gotta keep goal in mind. Hate to see you forfeit to me that easily.  


and hey, who said we weren't gonna be getting tanked down here. Sure as hell sounds like a plan to me. 

hmmm, ok what are the rules to this new one for after the summer.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

How about we have our pics that we will be taking at the end of this contest as the before pics for our next contest. And when I get back (Early September) We take new pics and see who made the most improvement from their old? (Did any of that make sense?)

Started the day off right. Was at the gym by 6:15 and did 3 miles. Followed by a half decent ab workout. I'll do the stepper after arms today and get in some more abs.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2002)

So, uh... what were the errors that would have changed your grade dramatically?

And why the hell isnt he living in a small hole right now?    

Just kidding there!  (Not really, but nobody knows that... whew).

Hope the report comes back with a better grade this time Iron.

Eggs


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanx Eggs I didn't get to see the teacher actually. He took off for the week and I picked it up from his office and it had a few things on there that I could change. Just little stuff about getting a more sociological point of view. I'm glad he wasn't there as he is one of my favorite teachers and I know I probably would have said something I would have regretted if he was there. Now that I look at it, it is no big deal. So I spen a few hours on it, make some changes, and get a high mark. That's not so bad


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, IT i'll agree to that one. Gonna win another case from ya 

So, the completion of this contest will be the beginning of the summer one.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

I actually won't be starting the next contest for at least a week after the first one is over, I'm trying to give you a head start so that you may actually have a chance this time J/k bro, I just know that when I get home the first week is going to be crappy for training as there is already talk of partying it up as a bunch of us go home for the summer. Tough times eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

oh yes, such a rough time. 

and hey after I kick your butt this time, you'll need a week to drown the sorrows in beer  j/k

but sounds good, and hey a week off never killed anybody since it's like 3 months to see who makes the best improvement.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

Allrighty, just so we have it straight. We are comparing abs to each other this time. Next time we are comparing who improved the most? That sound right to you? 

I just want to make sure that we both have it straight so that I don't have to hear you whining about you not being clear on the rules when I kick your ass at the end of summer.j/k


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

sounds good to me, you better start saving up for all this beer your gonna owe me.  j/k

but it sounds good to me.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

Had an excellent arm workout, but on my last exercise I felt a slight 'twinge' in my lower back. I don't think it's anything big, but I'm not going to push for cardio tonight. I'll see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

hey dude, if it hurts tomorrow. just chill. last time i did that to my back it took almost 3 weeks til I could do any back workout.

but if it feels good, then hit it hard. Could have just been some funny angle or something.


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Had an excellent arm workout, but on my last exercise I felt a slight 'twinge' in my lower back. I don't think it's anything big, but I'm not going to push for cardio tonight. I'll see how it feels tomorrow.



Dude, take care of that. I`m still having trouble since January.....at the very least I`d cut your deads and squats for a week and see how it feels 

Lookin forward to seeing the results from you guys......give me a bit of insentive to lose this spare tire I got happening.


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Everything seems to be fine today. But I'll make today day a rest day just to be sure. And if you want to jump in there Kuso I'm sure me and dvlmn wouldn't mind getting the extra case from you Wait a minute, your'e down south ain't ya? Nevermind, he'd probably try to pay us with that Aussie beer


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks for the offer, but to begin with, it`d have to be changed to JD! 

No, I`ve actually got at least another month where I`m trying to bulk up before I even look at doing cardio


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

hey at last ya like good whiskey there kuso  

so that's what your callin it these days "bulking up" heehe j/k, hope it works for ya 

IT, good idea, then hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey at last ya like good whiskey there kuso
> 
> so that's what your callin it these days "bulking up" heehe j/k, hope it works for ya



LMAO!!

Not so much of a joke though.

I put on a bit in my January holidays and just thought I`d keep going with the flow.  LOL Bought enough supps to last three or four months and will keep at it til I run out........


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LMAO!!
> ...



so how many bottles of JD does that total to for 4 moths?  I never knew JD was a suppliment   j/k


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> so how many bottles of JD does that total to for 4 moths?  I never knew JD was a suppliment   j/k



Oh yeah....best post workout drink thee is available, and don`t let anybody tell you otherwise.  LOL  And ...  ... a couple of cases.


----------



## irontime (Apr 11, 2002)

Really dogged it today. Had a pretty decent shoulder workout but that was about it. All the cardio equipment was taken up and I can't go later tonight because....well....there is kinda this party going on that I was hoping to go to So I better bust my ass hard tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

lmao, was wondering if you managed to get in today.

But have fun at the party, I just found out next weekend, the company is sending me to San Diego, for a meeting on friday and letting me stay til sunday. so I'll be missing 3 days, can't pass up a free weekend, they are paying for everything the whole weekeend.


----------



## irontime (Apr 12, 2002)

Well I had fun at the party Could lead to some fuqed up consequences  but it was fun nonetheless.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=63438#post63438
Starting to highly doubt my intentions of hitting the gym today as I apparently drank too much last night. Ah well, tomorrow I try doing the 145lb dumbells for bench for the first time and I should be rested up anyways. I am going to go for a 5 mile walk though. Can't be too lasy today. 

That's cool about San Diego, have fun dude


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

holy shit dude, sounds Very interesting. 

Expecialy if they are gonna be back again next year when school starts to. 

But hey, gotta play it out. options are quite endless on this one. 

Thanks dude I'll have fun, that's my fav place here in Cali to go. I want to move there someday.

Good luck on the bench, just be careful. I'd rather win the case by hard work and not because you got injured.


----------



## irontime (Apr 13, 2002)

Well I'm not too impressed right now. Neither one of the dickheads that I work out with was home today so there went my hopes of going to the bigger gym and trying the 145's  
I ended up doing chest, some cardio and abs though. Still I'm a little choked that I couldn't go try them, I was looking forward to it. I'm definitely going sometime this week to try it.


----------



## irontime (Apr 14, 2002)

Haven't worked out yet, but by the time I do the library will be closed so I may as well post it now. I talked to the security guard and I'm allowed to go use the gym for two hours after it is closed, so I get it all to myself which is pretty cool. I'll do cardio, back, legs, and then i'll do the bike so my legs don't hurt tomorrow.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

good plan  

your lucky, you get to listen to whatever you want.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I talked to the security guard and I'm allowed to go use the gym for two hours after it is closed, so I get it all to myself which is pretty cool.



Really? Seems like the security guard must really, really, really like you to let you work out after the place is closed. What kind of favors did you have to do to get such special treatment?


----------



## kuso (Apr 14, 2002)

Once again, the true Miss P comes one step closer to surfacing


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

Let's see how close to pornality she really is.
So Miss P, what special favours were you thinking of? None of us can think of any, maybe you could come right out and tell us a few?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah i wanna hear this


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

You stay out of this


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

Well I'm going to waste space telling you all that I'm a lazy slob today. Can't help it, I had an exam this morning and I can never sleep the night before an exam. I went to sleep at midnight and was up by 3 and that was it. No idea why, I wasn't nervous or anything. Oh well, I'm going to bed pretty soon.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

hey you, did you do anything today?  lol, or just gonna lounge around and study?  j/k hope ya got some sleep


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Let's see how close to pornality she really is.
> So Miss P, what special favours were you thinking of? None of us can think of any, maybe you could come right out and tell us a few?



Well, I just saw this cute little post.

Imagine my suprise that irontime wants me to get all pornal. 
 

I was thinking that he probably wanted you to show him around the gym...good form for proper exercises and such. Of course, all this would be done nude, but that's besides the point.


----------



## irontime (Apr 16, 2002)

Your'e just getting all hot and bothered by thinking of me nude aren't ya

LMAO Dvlmn, I felt like lounging around all day but I had a pretty good cardio, abs, and back workout. Seeing what you typed gave me a little inspiration to get my ass in the gym, lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

if that's what it takes then so be it.  

glad ya had a good workout though, expecially with all the tests and stuff. I'm sure it isn't the easiest to concentrate. 

good job


----------



## irontime (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually working out is the greatest thing while your'e in exams. It really clears your head. Well it looks like today is the day. My workout buddy said he wanted to try out a different gym today so I get to try the 145's  wish me luck.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

good luck dude.  

yeah your right about it clearing your head. I'm in my own little world when i go there. Then I leave and go to work and it's same ole bs. 

But for that time in there I have fun. 

oh yeah good luck again.


----------



## irontime (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't believe this crap!  I really wanted to try those damn 145's, read this;
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=66706#post66706


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

wtf is up with that. 

dang, well coulda done dumbell exensions for your tri's with the 145 dumbell. well that or go for the half chest isolation press. lmao j/k

that just totaly sucks dude. sorry to hear it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

have a good weekend. Take it easy.


----------



## irontime (Apr 19, 2002)

You too bro, take her hard 
 Oops, forgot to post yesturday that I did cardio and abs. I also did some alcohol so that may be why I forgot


----------



## irontime (Apr 20, 2002)

Well once again I'm posting for yesturday where I did some cardio. This is pretty cool, It's 2 pm and I'm pretty much wasted. Right now I'm sitting ion the library with my waterbottle filled with rye and coke, it's kinda fun , well ok, it's fun for me. Not doing anything today. Big surpirse eh?


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 20, 2002)

Hey IT, I read this and immediately thought of you!  Gee.. I don' t know why.  

"Not all chemicals are bad.  Without chemicals such as hydrogen and oxygen for example, there would be no way to make water, a vital ingredient in beer"


----------



## irontime (Apr 20, 2002)

I have no idea why you would think of me after reading that? 
But i'm going to have to piss off right away, I only had 3 hours sleep last night and I feel like I'm going to pass out in the library. But then again this could make for ome hell of a story.

p.s. Love the quote, will consider making it my sig when I'm sober


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)

I am drinking my 3rd beer this early Sunday morning.  After drinking last night til 4:00am.   

It's the only way I'm going to get any housework and cooking done.  If I don't drink it will be too boring.  Plus I'll eat everything in sight.  If I'm gonna have a bad binge day, I'm gonna make it worth it!


----------



## irontime (Apr 21, 2002)

fuqin A  I'm drunk right now too. I've been at it all weekend but I've had a hell of a time. Shit I'm going to miss college. Oh well, at least I'm leaving witha bang


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

lmao, sure I leave for a weekend and you end up drinking like a fish  

Glad you had fun dude.


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey it's my last weekend here, it had to be done
I'm probably going to need a couple of days to recooperate from the weekend. I'm still feeling sluggish from the booze and I have cuts, scrapes, bumps on my head, and bruises all over me. Me and my buddies were wrestling around at the bar and it tends to get a little rough, damn it was fun So how was your weekend dude?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

Weekend was alot of fun and very relaxing.  Not as much partyin as you had but hey, gotta live it up and have fun while you can  

met this really cool chic on the plane back to.  

so wanna take pix for the case tonight  then you can just finish the week partyin.  and drown your sorrows of losing to me **efg** j/k 

whatcha have a HBWA = Hardcore Bar Wrestling Association  sounds like fun.


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2002)

Well i can take the pics tommorrow, have to wait until this one guy gets in in order to borrow the digi-cam. So you keep telling yourself that you are going to win for one more dya before I smash your hopes tommorrow

So whats going on with this chick? You two hooking up? 

 The bar wrestling is pretty fun, Luckily I'm one of the few that can pick people up and slam them, but unfortunately it's not always a one-on-one match and I get my share of drops too. Fun then, hurts the next day,, wonder why?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

so tomorrow pix? lol

i'm gonna try, but she was down there meeting somebody she met online. lmao

didn't sound to enthused abotu the whole things so, gonna see if can't hook up with her


----------



## irontime (Apr 23, 2002)

Right on buddy, do what you can.

And ya may as well put up the pics tommorrow, I wish I took them last week as I have gotten softer since then. Who knew that a three day drunk would make you look a little bit more gushy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

well I haven't done cardio since last wed so me to. lol, thinking i should use the pic i took last lmao. 

Oh well, still all in fun, and I'll enjoy my case of beer  

don't forget you do have a chance at redemption over the summer, so don't be to down.   j/k dude


----------



## irontime (Apr 23, 2002)

Are we allowed to use the pics we took last? Actually I guess that wouldn't count for me as in the one where I'm showing my abs I'm kinda holding down a bit of flab to make it look better, I guess no holding down the stomach with your hands in this one eh?

And I already told myself that if I look bad for this pic I will have a better chance to look better for the next one, so if anything we might be even. That's a big IF I don't win tomorrow, lol. But it was fun, thanx dude It did help motivate me too, well except for last week


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

lmao, nope no holding down the gut or giving yourself shading with your arms to make it better lol.  

me to about the last week with the concert and vacation and everything. 

It's been fun. Now for the next one over the summer, this one will be interesting, we both have plenty of time.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

No holding down the gut or shading? Aw come on
Well I took two pics, this one is further away, can see a little bit of muscle at the top.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

And you can really see the effect that my three day drunk has had on me with this one


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Well that's it. You can see some at the top but nothing I'm proud of. I'm going to try and make this summer a damn near alcohol free one and see if I can drop 10 - 15 pounds. So let's see yours bud.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I'm at the best I've ever been but still not were I want to be. But hey it was fun and we both made improvements. Check em out they are in my journal. 

I actually think we're both at about the same point. To be honest with ya. What do you think?


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't see how we would be able to judge this one, we are pretty damn close to the same. 

So there is only one solution. When I go up there we EACH get a case 
...actually we each get a case, plus the one that I will be getting from you for over the summer


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi IT! You are looking very serious...your arms are very buff! Don't be so hard on yourself...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> ...actually we each get a case, plus the one that I will be getting you for over the summer



as much as I hate us to have to drink a case EACH  Your right we're both to close to have a clear winner.  

you really shouldn't give up so easy on the summer one  hahaahh j/k 

it'll be fun to see who can stick to it, and show the move improvement. These can be our starting pix for that.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

You bastard, you actually made me think that I wrote that and I went back to double check.
I'm pretty dissapointed in myself, I told myself for sure that by the end of this year I would have one, oh well  for SURE by the end of summer

Thanx Miss Ledix, but I have to be hard on myself, no one else will be


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

roflmao gotcha. lol

Hey, look at it this way. We were trying to get the abs to show in a really short time. Now you have all summer to try to match me when you get back.   We both improved, now just have to keep going. Now get to work. you better have abs by the end of the summer or you'll be oweing me 2 cases just for being lazy.  j/k dude have fun over the summer, but don't forget I'll be kickin your a$$ when you get back.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Keep dreaming, I have to start training for that death race. And I intend on starting to run mountains as soon as I get back......as soon as it warms up enough to get rid of all the snow


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

cool, so you are gonna do that death race  Let us know how that goes. 

no dreaming, just warning you bud.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't wait to get started the summer actually. I am going to miss college, but it will be nice to have all the stress off. Plus I will be doind my drug test on Monday so I can start up my very much missed supplements Monday night


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

yeah, some time without the stress will be nice. 

and exactly what sups are you takin?  that new injectable protein mix I've heard about?


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Nope, I wish. 
I used to do small amounts but haven't touched it in 1 year 5 months. err, we are thinking along the same lines here right?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, what are you talking about??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, I'm talking about that new injectible protein "Juice". Maybe you haven't seen the info for it then. You should look into it, it's supposed to make ya huge. roflmao

I've never used it but maybe somewere along the way might.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

lol, I thought that was what you were going off on. Tried it a couple of times before, nothing to serious, I took less than half the recommended minimum dosage and only for a couple of months each time, so no serious use for me. I'm bigger now than I ever have been, and that's with almost 1.5 year off, so I'm not too sure when I'll try taking another 'protein bar'
But if you ever do decide to try and have questions feel free to pm me. I have a couple of books on them and have done a lot of research.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

yeah that's years down the road. Have alotof gains to make before then. But don't worry I'd definately get opinions and research to find out everything I can first. 

Good to see your ready to have a good summer.  enjoy it while you can. as you get older it's harder to get long breaks for vacations. 

and I just had to mess with ya. have to make sure you stya motivated so I don't win over the summer to easily.


----------



## irontime (Apr 25, 2002)

hehe, don't worry pal, I know all about the no summers. I was out doing shitty work which is why I chose to go back to school. Actually I'm not getting any summer this year, I start work in about a week. 

You stay motivated too, just don't feel too bad when I come back with a 6-pack  Well I'll give it a good go, Have a great summer bud


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

this your last day here dude?

and hey at least whatever your workin at, have fun this summer. 

and don't worry I'll have my 6 in the next couple months.  so get ready to buy me a case after the summer is over.


----------



## irontime (Apr 25, 2002)

Your 6 will have to beat my 6 first

I'm only one who is thinking we shouldn't be talking about that thing we are so far away from getting?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

hey, we'll got get them, just have to beleive you will. Then it makes all the hard work worthwhile.

Have a great summer dude.


----------



## irontime (Sep 5, 2002)

bump


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

w/b dude


----------



## irontime (Sep 5, 2002)

Well may as well keep this thread going as I can't think of a better title than that  
Had an awesome summer for training except for the chest injury. I hit the gym 5-6 times a week for about 2 hours each day, I was also able to go mountain running/crawling about 15 times this summer and I walked an average of 10 miles a day at work so all in all it went pretty good. Weight dropped down to 202,compared to 225 I was at when I went home for the summer and everything except my chest made improvement.

Trying to keep things going here, not drinking.....much, and I'm doing an hour of cardio a day. It's going to be a real challenge as everyone wants to go party and I'm staying at home, just got to keep the greater goal in mind though.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Good luck!

What are you studying???


----------



## irontime (Sep 5, 2002)

for some reason I'm going to be a teacher


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Are you planning to teach in Canada?  Hope you get paid more than American teachers.


----------



## irontime (Sep 6, 2002)

Have no intention of leaving Canada any time soon, no idea how much American teachers make. Ah well, as long as you love youre job right?

Anyways had a good start to the day, woke up at 6 and hit the stair master for 2 miles and ran 2 on the treadmill, will be doing arms later on.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

IT ... welcome back!


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanx NT
No access to the computer this weekend so I had a weekend full of working out, but nothing special. So I'll just say I had a good weekend and leave it at that.


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

Going in for chest today. Hoping to get a little bit back to where I was before. I was able to push 345, then I tore my chest ligament and my bench dropped like frozen shit from a horses ass on a cold winters day. I went down to 255. Last week I was back up to 295, going to try to push for over 300 today. Damn this is a long climb back up.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Good luck with that w/o... don't push yourself too hard!


----------



## irontime (Sep 11, 2002)

It went well. I was able to do 300. Still sucks that I'm not back to where I was, but at least it's getting there.

Cardio is going to have to put on the back-burner for a little while. I twisted my ankle in the mosh pit at the slayer concert  it's not too bad, but it will hold me back for a couple of days. Decided to go on a no-alcohol schedule until Halloween, damn I hate these, but has to be done.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

sorry to hear about the ankle dude. How was the show?

good idea on the no-alcohol idea expecially if your not getting in the cardio


----------



## irontime (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I lost a contact, got a twisted ankle, woke up in someone's house I didn't even know. Fuck it was AWESOME!  
The only thing that blew was that In Flames went on right away and only stayed on for about half an hour, by the time I got in I only got to see them for two songs  It was still a great time though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

hahaah yeah now that does sound like it was awesome.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

sounds like you had a good time ... Slayer is a little heavy for me though.  Are you here in Edmonton?


----------



## irontime (Sep 11, 2002)

Nope, I'm back in Lloyd now. Took the bus at 8 this morning. I gave you a pm to see if you were going, just on the chance that you might have been. I would have felt like a real dick if you went and I missed ya.


----------



## irontime (Sep 12, 2002)

Well had a pretty good arms workout today, I must have banged my elbow during the mosh cause it hurts like a bastard  Just started training a new guy today with me and he's hurting like hell  Damn I love pushing new guys to the limit.

Tried cardio today but my ankle still hurts too much  will try again tommorrow.


----------



## irontime (Sep 13, 2002)

Well it hurt, but I pulled off 30 mins on the stepper today. Not quite ready to get back on the treadmill yet.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

hey ease up on it til monday and then it hit hard. Otherwise your just gonna end up making it stay sore longer dude. And eventually it may never heal completely. 

Have a great weekend though.


----------



## irontime (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey bro 
Ya, you're probably right. I'm just a little worried about not hitting cardio as I had a solid week of fatty foods and beer.  Has to be done I guess

Did shoulders and back yesturday as well as half an hour on the stepper and abs. I'm gaining a bit of weight and I'm hoping that most of it is because of the creatine loading and testostrogain pills. Otherwise I'm in some deep shit 

Going to do chest and try to do some legs today, if it hurts my ankle at all I'll stop.


----------



## irontime (Sep 16, 2002)

I didn't do any calves yesterday and my ankle was fine.  Spent half an hour on the stepper and did abs. 

Today was supposed to be an off day, but I didn't feel like taking it off  So i went in and did half an hour on the stepper (iron lung, level 8) did some abs and I also started doing dead lifts today. They never were a big part of my work-out before and i want to incorporate them in. I went up to 315 and pulled off 6 reps, then I stripped the bar down till I was dead.


----------



## irontime (Sep 17, 2002)

Had a good arms day today. Decided to take a day off of cardio as my legs are starting to feel pretty weak.

Had a pretty funny moment in the gym today. Before I tell my story please be aware that I normally don't make fun of people for going to the gym, but this is definitely and exception.

There is this kinda geeky guy who has been going to college here for the past three years and decides today to start working out, how geeky you might ask, well, he is turning 21 soon and still has not kissed a girl. That should give you an idea. So here I am doing arms, listening to Slayer and this guy walks in wearing a t-shirt that has a huge picture of Tigger leaning on Whinnie the pooh. Yes you heard me correctly, the cartoon thing. So I got a little kick out of that as buddy starts groaning with the 20lb dumbells on flat bench. Then he takes it 1 step further. He whips off his shirt revealing about 5 inches of flab hanging all around his jeans and breasts that would fit into a D-cup. I personally preffered the Whinnie the pooh shirt  What will walk into the gym next?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

Glad to hear your ankle is feeling better.  

lmao@the guy at your gym. lol Funny part is there was somebody like that at my gym the other morning to, only he was with a trainer.


----------



## irontime (Sep 18, 2002)

Ah well, it's good for a chuckle. I for one leave my Whinnie the pooh t-shirt at home and wear my batman shirt while I'm working out 

Decided to take an off day today, I was pretty tired and have to work tonight so I slept instead of hitting the gym  I wasn't going to do any weights today anyways, just cardio. So for Cardio today I'm going to walk the 2.5 miles to work.


----------



## irontime (Sep 19, 2002)

Well had a farily good shoulders and back workout today. I switched over from doing dumbell shoulder presses to barbell. I was stuck at the 95lbs dumbells for quiet a while and I'm hoping the switch will give me a good kick. After that I hit the stepper and did some abs.

Starting to get a little stressed here. I found out last night at work that I might be shoved into the position of head-bouncer ( a headache I really don't need while I'm at school) and the buddy I started training last week is already making excuses and missing workouts. It is just kind of annoying as I was waiting around for him for a couple of hours and then he skips out,  ah well, there goes another one.


----------



## irontime (Sep 19, 2002)

shitfuckmotherfuckingsonofabitchgoddamncocksucker!!!
Day just keeps getting better. I just got confirmation that I am head bouncer (basically the other guys have their heads way up their asses) and they just hired back the one kid I was going to fire if he didn't quit! There was this little 150lb cocky prick who is absolutely worthless and he ended up quiting last week, which I was thankful for, and they just hired the little bastard back! 
Oh ya, this is gonna be fun


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> shitfuckmotherfuckingsonofabitchgoddamncocksucker!!!



I`m going to go out on a limb here and guess that you are not too happy bout it


----------



## irontime (Sep 20, 2002)

good guess.
But I'm in a better mood today, got sloshed last night and it is 2 pm here and I already polished off two litres of beer and 3 'revs' I'm actually feeling pretty good right about now Well, time to go to class


----------



## irontime (Sep 21, 2002)

This is bad. I was just in the gym having a great chest day. I pulled off three reps of 310lbs for bench (something I haven't done since the chest injury) and I moved on to dumbell inclines.
I was using the 100lb dumbells and was on the 3rd rep when I felt something in the back of my right trap give. I figured it was nothing and did 3 more reps and put down the dumbells to grab the 50's and burn myself out. I put them down moved my neck and pain shot through my shoulder and back. I can barely move my fucking neck! I have a feeling I might be out for a little while.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 21, 2002)

IT, I just wanted to pop in here and let you know I am not picking on you in the Open Chat forum! I hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 21, 2002)

oh man dude, that sucks.    Well rest it tomorrow and take some advil or somethin to try to get it to relax. Then come back slow again.


----------



## irontime (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> IT, I just wanted to pop in here and let you know I am not picking on you in the Open Chat forum! I hope you feel better really soon!


*sniff* yes you are 
 No problem babe, it was a dumb thing to do and i'm not tryig to justify it.  just young and stupid


----------



## irontime (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> oh man dude, that sucks.    Well rest it tomorrow and take some advil or somethin to try to get it to relax. Then come back slow again.


Well I iced it pretty quick, took some anti-inflammatories, then I went on a painkiller/alcohol remedy and ithelped make me feel a LOT better  It's not as bad as I thought it would be today, so I'm hoping to be back in there by Wensday.  See what happens I guess.


----------



## kuso (Sep 22, 2002)

Great to hear you a feeling better bud!

Don`t try to go back to early though, you could end up doing more damage to it ( nursing fucked shoulder from doing the same   ) !!!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 23, 2002)

Well I hit the cardio pretty good today, about 5 miles on the stepper and a 2 mile run on the treadmill. Common sense is starting to fade away here and I'm actually considering trying to work out my arms tomorrow.  Couldn't screw up my shoulder too much, right?


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

WRONG buddy.......you could put it out for several MONTHS if you aren`t careful!!!!

Just go real light if you are thinking of it.


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

but I really REALLY want to  
 but you are right, might try to do some light weight and see if I can feel anything, I won't go heavy for a little while yet even if it feels good.

Place to get the digicam is open tomorrow, going to see if I can borrow it and put up some new pics.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

hey IT ... are you here at the U of A?


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey NT, nope, I would definitely have told you by now if I was. I'm at Lakeland college in Lloydminster, it's starting to look like I won't be going to the U of A as I can finish the education off in college's.  There's good and bad things about that, but whatever life gives me I guess. Ever come through Lloyd at all?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

Lloyd ... , we don't travel that way too often.  We're going to have to make sure that if either of us travels that way, we get together and have a few beers ... or something.


----------



## kuso (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> but I really REALLY want to
> but you are right, might try to do some light weight and see if I can feel anything, I won't go heavy for a little while yet even if it feels good.




LOL

While I`m saying don`t do it, I probably will on Thursday 

Pretty much rooted my shoulder over the past two to three weeks, but it`s feeling a little better so I thought I`d go the light to medium wieght root, just to get the blood flowing 

It`s hard just to skip chest!!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> We're going to have to make sure that if either of us travels that way, we get together and have a few beers ... or something.


 Sorry my friend I don't do that. We'll have to make sure to grab a case and a two-six of Jack


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Sorry my friend I don't do that. We'll have to make sure to grab a case and a two-six of Jack



you don't do beer??


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

BLASPHEMY!!!
 Sorry bud, miss communication. You said we'd have to grab a few beer, I'm saying at least a case


----------



## irontime (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll take Kuso's advice *damn it hurt to say that* and lay off the weights for a couple more days. So I'm just going in for cardio and abs tonight


----------



## irontime (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, going in for my first hard workout after the shoulder injury, wish me luck


----------



## irontime (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool Pulled off a good arm workout and the shoulder isn't bugging me. The real test will be on Saturday when I do shoulders.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

good luck dude, and glad to hear your arm workout went well.


----------



## irontime (Sep 27, 2002)

really tired today, but still managed to drag my sorry ass in for cardio. Work is going to suck ass tonight.


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

How`s your shoulder doing buddy?

Good luck with the workout today ( saturday )!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 28, 2002)

So far so good, I pushed it pretty hard today and had a good cardio and abs as well. The shoulder was feeling a little bit tender but I pushed through it (might not have been the greatest of ideas  ) I guess tomorrow will tell.


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)

Alright, no pain in the shoulder! Will do a chest workout later, but have to post it down now as the library will be closed later.


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)

Have a couple of minutes before they close. Had a great chest workout, moved up to 315 on bench and pulled off a couple of reps, only 30lbs more till I'm back to normal Did some cardio and abs and played with myself.....er.....did I say that out loud?


----------



## irontime (Sep 30, 2002)

Alrighty, here's my latest.


----------



## irontime (Sep 30, 2002)

and;


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

DUDE....Looking MUCH better than pre summer 

Great gains!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> played with myself.....er.....did I say that out loud?



Ehem..... was that your cardio or AS WELL AS cardio?


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanx Kuso, and yes that was excess cardio, I really burnt myself out that day


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

roflmao, dude lookin huge.  lookin awesome bro


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanx pal, just hope that I don't start slipping. It's pretty easy to go astray while in college.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

i don't mine, it'll just mean you'll owe me more beer.


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

never, NEVER!!!......well maybe
Had a pretty good arms day today, I shocked myself as I tried curling 145lbs and pulled off three reps with good form  not sure if that is a good place to be at as I usually neglected straight bar curls and stick with dumbell, but I think I'm going to start doing those more often.
Couldn't do cardio as had limited time and there was a group of fat chicks hogging the cardio equipment going on the lowest setting and not even breaking a sweat, ya that'll drop the poundage


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

The straight bar curls always hurt my wrists, so I usually use dumbells for freeweights, that or the EZ curl bar.

lmao@the cardio It happens that's why if I ever do cardio it's only either really early or late evening like around 9 or so.

hey feel like losing a case of beer?  check out my journal


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

It's on

Gonna have to skip today as I am way to frickin tired. I was supposed to have last night off (first one in a week) and was sleeping by 11, at 11:25 I get a nice little phone call. "Will, can you come into work?"  I wanted to hang up the phone, but I'm head bouncer now and I told my bouncers that if they ever need me they can always give me a call. So I slugged it over and pulled off another wake up for class at 8:30. I have to work again tonight, but I am shutting my ringer off on Thursday.


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

Had a pretty decent shoulder workout today. I was able to pull off 205 on 'behind the kneck press' and did 3 reps then dropped it to 100 and burnt myself out. It was a move up from last week so I'm happy with that. Didn't get any cardio in today, si I'll make up for it tommorrow. Hopefully will have a night off tonight, but untill then I have 1.5 hours of math and 3 hours of learning how to identify different types of rocks  Oh yah, this outta be great.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

Math shouldn't be to bad, but staring at rocks would be boring as hell. 

damn 205 on behind the neck, awesome dude.  I can't do those, they fuq up my shoulder bigger than life. I usually stick with dumbell presses, or the hammer strength behind the neck machine actually doesn't bother me either.


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

I used to stick with dumbells as they are easier on my shoulder too. But I can't break the 95lb dumbell barrier so I'm trying something new.  hopefully it'll go.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

makes sense, that or military presses, or shoulder presses to the front. 

It's just all the reading and stuff I've heard about behind the neck shoulder presses, is that they are extremely hard on the rotator cuffs (which is my problem).


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

Very true, but I started doing rotator cuff exercises and it seems to be helping a lot. Well I'm off to the class room, seeya


----------



## irontime (Oct 5, 2002)

Yesturday was a pretty slack day, I did the stepper for a bit and some deadlifts. This has only been my second serious deadlift workout and damn, I really need to work on those. I pulled off six reps with 315 so figured another 25lb plate  on each side should be no problem. So that's 365, did a rep, almost crapped my pants  Those things are fricken hard! I better keep those in my routine.


----------



## irontime (Oct 5, 2002)

Did chest today, went pretty well. I tried incline dumbell press again and did not hurt my shoulder, even went up five pounds and everything went well. I'm having some trouble in cardio, it seems like I just get started and I'm tired out  wonder what the hell is going on.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Probably you needing more sleep.  even though I think it's highly over rated


----------



## irontime (Oct 7, 2002)

I think your right about the sleep thing. I had last night off and had 8 hours sleep, woke up at 6:30 and went on the stepper for half an hour and ran for 1.5 miles, still not the best I've done, but it's better than how the last week was.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

no sleep wears a person down. I can tell it on myself as well.


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Well I was supposed to do the 12 hour arm thingy today, and went to do it, but apparently there is a 3 hour close down at the gym from 8 - 11. http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=184424#post184424


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

damn dude, talk about bad luck.


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Ah well, I'm trying to look at the bright side. The gym is open twelve hours straight Saturday, I'm usually the only one in on weekends, and I have the next day off. I was just pissed that I had everything planned out and now it's put off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

yeah I know how that goes. Mentally you were ready to go and kick some a$$ but instead got started and because of somebody else the plans got fuqed up. Been there before to.


----------



## irontime (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, I was hoping to do the big arm workout today, but gym is only open for 4 hours,  oh well, I had a pretty decent shoulder and forarm workout. I didn't have a spotter so I used dumbells and did pretty good. I was able to do four reps with the 90lb dumbells. Usually I'm really struggling to get the first one up but it was all really smooth. I'm so proud of me


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

I am so pissed with myself. I just had a weekend full of boozing up and shitty food. From now till Halloween I am going on a VERY strict diet. Damn near milk only type of diet. Time to get a little harsh on myself.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Well hopefully you at least had fun. lol


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

not really, ended up getting more pissed off if anything  I really gotta stop doing that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

now that fuqin sucks dude. Looks like it's time for ya to straighten up, and hell halloween is only 2 weeks away.


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

ya, I am going to straighten up. I was planning on straightening up last night but this girl I like called me to go out so I caved. What ended up pissing me off is that she told me she likes me too but is scared because she really likes me and doesn't want to get hurt.  WTF??!! Can't win, last year i whored around and had no problem. This year I treat a girl with respect, don't pressure her, take her out for dinner, movies, etc. and she is scared?  Fucking women!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

oh  man, yeah that what sucks about being a nice guy. You get all that kinda bullshit.


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

Ah well, very easy to remedy that. Back to being an asshole


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

That's always an option.


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

Much more fun too 
Ya, I'm sick of this nice boy shit, back to old ways


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

Well this sucks, but I'm sticking with it. So far today had a glass of milk and will allow myself a protein shake later, but that's it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

hmmmm if your gonna do a liquid diet like that, go for all protein shakes then. Sheesh otherwise your going to lose muscle as well as fat. 

At least get you protein intake high to try to keep from losing that hard earned muscle.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Ya, know what ya mean pal, I had a protein shake this morning, and will probably have another two today. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to crack and eat a sandwich as I want to do chest today and I'm thinking that it might be damn near impossible to do that while I'm hungry. lol, Come on IT, LIFT! Its just the bar!

Update on 'lovelife' She called me again last night and we have future plans to go out on another date. Damnit  i'm having a very hard time not liking this girl, but then again it's not very often that I find a chick who likes working out, boxing, has cool tattoo's and listens to Slayer and Type O' Negative. Could this be IT's downfall? Stay tuned to find out


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Now this is starting to get interesting ......has IT been pussy whipped?


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

LMAO,  Aren't you supposed to get some pussy before you can be whipped by it?....
Wait, why the hell am I laughing?  I'm not getting any!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

You are in the PRE pussy whipped stage known as.........horny


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Damnit  i'm having a very hard time not liking this girl, but then again it's not very often that I find a chick who likes working out, boxing, has cool tattoo's and listens to Slayer and Type O' Negative. Could this be IT's downfall? Stay tuned to find out



Damn now that would be a tough one. Sounds like an awesome chic. She's got to get her shiat together and realize your being a nice guy because you like her. 

oh yeah. and Yes!!! eat a damn sandwich or something at least once a day. Otherwise your just gonna end up getting sick/or losing hard earned muscle.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Well I have kindof a sappy idea put together. She works late nights so I was thinking that tommorrow I would buy flowers and go give them to her while she's at work.  I'm pretty sure that she will flip over this.

And I cracked, had a clubhouse and some salad for lunch. Damn that felt good


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

hmmm club house sounds good. 

Hey good idea, that'll get her all excited and happy. But then play it cool for a while after that.  Make her think it was just you doin something nice, not as a way to reel her in.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Man this sucks. I'm not used to going after relationships, one-nighters were so much easier. But good advice buddy, thanx
Feel free to give more, I'll probably need it


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

well dude, just play it cool. Most of all don't try to be somebody you aren't, then you'll just end up pissed off and not having any fun. 

and most of all, don't try so hard. Sit back and relax and take it as it comes. When ya try to hard she knows she's got you which basically makes her feel like she calls all the shots, so she'll mess with you.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Good call, I kind of tried the really polite thing, and we didn't really hang out to much that night. I've got to remember that she started liking me when I wasn't doing that crap and that's what she will continue to like. Wow, she actually likes me for me


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Had a pretty decent chest workout today, I've have only been doing dumbells on incline, switched over to straight bar and I better do those for a bit. I was only able to pull off 3 reps with 205, I think once I get better at straight bar incline my flat bench will shoot up.


----------



## irontime (Oct 17, 2002)

Today is an off day, but I may as well go off on the 'other' situation 

This thing had better work out with this chick, because the opportunities I passed up at work last night will kill me if it doesn't. To start the night, I seen last years fuck buddy, she wanted to start up again, shit , she was good, but I really like this other girl so no go. Then this other girl I met twice before gives me her number and asks me to phone her and she is pretty cute, . Damnit, why does this happen when I like someobody else, oh well  still no biggie. Now comes the kicker.

There is a really, REALLY hot 18 year old waitress at our bar, and I was hitting on her pretty hard for the first month and no go. Then last night she is hanging off of me and saying how she doesn't do 'one nighters' and how she would only have sex with boyfriends, then she comes out and asks me, "Will, will you be my boyfriend for a while?".......deep breath....... 
FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!   
Out of all the fucking times!  

But I 'm hoping that it is going to be worth it as she was pretty upset last night for some chick reason and gave me a message via friend of hers, I went straight from work to go see her and she was really touched that I did that, even ended up holding hands. Still a far cry from anything serious, but it might work out. Well that's my story, hope you liked it.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Will do shoulders and back today, but I may as well keep on the update

Went and bought a bouquet of flowers for her damn thing cost $30  anyways, it was a real nice one and I took it to her at work last night. Even if nothing happens it was worth it for the reaction she gave me. She ran around the desk threw her arms around me and was litterally shaking with emotion, so that was pretty cool, well that's about it. I'll try talking about working out (for a change ) this afternoon.


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

LMAo.....Sorry buddy, but I just cannot picture you with flowers for a girl...you`ve destroyed the image it took years to build


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

Great to hear things are going well though


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sounds all to familiar. As soon as you find somebody you like, then it's like other girls know so they become interested in ya. 

Sounds like your playin it cool with this one though, just take it easy and don't go bending over backwards to try to please her. Just keep being nice and see what comes of it. Sounds like you already have her going.  Things are lookin up for ya.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> LMAo.....Sorry buddy, but I just cannot picture you with flowers for a girl...you`ve destroyed the image it took years to build


 no shit, you should have seen the faces of the girls here at college when they seen me walk out of the dorm with flowers  

Thanx guys,  I'll let some new info in when something interesting happens, but I'll try not to turn my workout thread into a 'bitch about girl' thread, lol.


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

Did shoulders and back yesturday, nothing special to report on that one.

Right about now I have half an hour left for lunch in the 'all day arm workout' thingy. Yep, I'm doing it  Got to admit that it is fricken tiring, so far the worst part is the hour and a half break for lunch. I really don't feel like going back in. I was barely able to move the weight on my last set before lunch and the afternoon workout is even harder, AND longer!  But I know I'll hate myself if I don't, so damn rights I'll be back in and finish it. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## irontime (Oct 19, 2002)

I made it bro 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=191068#post191068


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

arms are kinda tired today  think I deserve a day off


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

LMAO...I`m surprised you can even type


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

LMAO , Well I can't straighten my arms so they are in a natural typing position  

You would've loved to have seen me yesturday, My friends were laughing their asses off when I tried (unsuccessfully) to peel an orange  

Hope this works out, I'm following it pretty closely with the diet and I'm even sacrificing my beloved for it. That's right, no beer


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

Woke up early and hit the stepper for a couple of miles, will do the treadmill later, but I don't think I'll be able to do anything with arms for a couple more days, ah well it was fun


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, I bet your arms are gonna be sore for a while. But way to go gutting that thing out.


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanx bro  I strongly recommend trying it, if for no other reason than to be able to say " I did it". It's not too often that I'm actually proud of myself for anything, but I definitely am for this thing.


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

Damn things are still sore today, cool  
Woke up early this morning and ran laps around the gym, I must have done at least 2 miles worth, lost count as some fat bitch went into the sound room and turned my music off and I went to give her shiat as she wasn't even working out in the gym, she was sitting in the office. I walked in pretty pissed and she's like "Oh, were you in there?", "No you dumb bitch, this system is automated to start playing Slayer at 7 am every morning!" Wellll, maybe I didn't say that but I did lose count of laps.  Ah well, at least I was in and did some.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

yep, don't ya just love those automated systems. roflmao


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

they sure are great,lol
Well got my ass in for cardio tongiht, I did 3 miles on the stepper, level 8 on the summit challenge, and that's about it, night


----------



## irontime (Oct 23, 2002)

Went in and did shoulders and back today, not really impressed with it, but I'll blame it on my arms not being back to normal so no biggie. Also put in 3 miles on the stepper, I'll walk to work tonight for another 2.5 miles, and that should be good enough for the day.


----------



## irontime (Oct 25, 2002)

had a pretty decent chest day yesturday. I did incline bench first and pulled off 5 reps with 225, I still think I should be higher but it's a hell of a lot better than 3 with 205  
Went on to do dumbell press, 11 reps with 105lb dumbells then dropped the weight in half and went till failure. But I'm really happy with my dips. I added 90lbs to my dip belt and pulled off 3 reps. That's over 300lbs on dips. Kinda like that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 25, 2002)

good job dude, looks like your recovered from your injury over the summer


----------



## irontime (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow, did I ever dog it these last few days. Buddy of mine came up for the weekend so that was pretty much shot, plus I got sick sometime over the weekend (probably that dumb whore I was making out with  ) and I'm still not better yet. But I did some light weight and cardio today, nothing to brag about though.


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Dumb Whore??? Did I mis sometin here? What happened to the babe you liked?


----------



## irontime (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh ya, guess I never did do a follow up on that one eh?
Well I brought her the flowers at work and she was really touched, then next night she was really weird. She walked right past me at the bar with only a nod, then she avoided me for the rest of the night. Later on there was a little pushing match so I was there to make sure the guys didn't fight and she went over to where I would be able to see her (right in front of me) and kissed this frickin guy on the neck. Then she grabbed another guy took him on the dance floor, right in front of my post and started dirty dancing with him. So I said 'fuck it'. Her friends tried telling me to ignore her she's just drunk, but I'm not falling for that crap. 

She tried talking to me later on as she knows I don't like her anymore, but I was extremely turned off of what she did that night and probably won't like her again. Apparently she was trying to make me jealous (hell if I know why, but that's what her friends said  ) and she took it too far. So wave bye bye


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Shit man, thats too bad......you don`t seem to have much luck with the ones you care about 

Oh well, just have fun searching for the next


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn dude,  that frickin sucks. But if that's how she wants to act that's her problem and will have to deal with the results.

Good luck and have fun til ya find another one.


----------



## irontime (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanx guys, can't feel too sorry for me though as after I seen her do that crap I made out with this gorgeous blonde and later on a pretty hot red head asked me to go home with her and this was in front of her friend, so I'm pretty sure it got back to her  (and I said yes by the way  )

Woke up ealry today and ran a couple of miles, running behind time as I had to get my hand checked to see if I had a bone cracked, but all is good. Not sure if I'll have enough time for a proper workout today though.


----------



## irontime (Nov 1, 2002)

Well bro, you're going to want to slap me for this, but it had to be done. I figured that since I had a pretty bad weekend (workout wise and drinking) that I had to do some drastic dieting in order to be fairly ripped up for Halloween. So this has been my diet for the last few days.
Monday- salad, protein shake
Tues - protein shake
Wens - salad, protein shake
Thur - nothing

It was pretty drastic but damn did it pay off. My costume entitled my face being painted like a skull, hair died black and slicked back, no shirt, blood splatters on my chest, and a kick ass ax. I got a hell of a lot of compliments and a lot of chicks groping but holy hell, am I ever feeling sick. I was barely able to do cardio for the past few days and hardly any weights. I'm going back to a set routine and healthy diet right away. Just thought I'd let ya know why I haven't been posting.


----------



## irontime (Nov 3, 2002)

Well definitely feeling better now that I'm eating again  wonder why?  Weird thing is that after a few days of eating normally my stomach is actually looking better than it did on Halloween.

Had a kick ass chest workout yesterday. Me and my buddy went out of town to a different gym and I was finally able to use the cable cross overs and fly machine again, damn that felt nice. I loaded up the fly machine as high as it could go, 275, and pulled off six clean reps. Then when I got home I hit the stepper for 3 miles. 

I'm also thinking of laying off the fat burners for a few months and working harder on muscle gain  what do you think?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well bro, you're going to want to slap me for this, but it had to be done. I figured that since I had a pretty bad weekend (workout wise and drinking) that I had to do some drastic dieting in order to be fairly ripped up for Halloween. So this has been my diet for the last few days.
> Monday- salad, protein shake
> Tues - protein shake
> ...



yep, I would have if i were here. but you already know that. 
  But sounds like a killer halloween costume.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I'm also thinking of laying off the fat burners for a few months and working harder on muscle gain  what do you think?



Definately a good idea, it's better to cycle them as well to keep your metabolism from relying on them to much.


----------



## irontime (Nov 4, 2002)

That's what I was thinking. For the month of November I'm realy going to focus on strength training, I'll still do cardio but my main goal is on strength.

Nothing special today, did shoulders and the stepper. Some little bastard was in the weight room playing gangster rap music and wearing his bandana trying to look tough. He'd ask me how to do an exercise, I'd tell him, then when I tried to correct him on form he just shrugged it off.  Fuck I hate little pricks like that, so I kept my mouth shut and he'll hurt himself eventually.


----------



## irontime (Nov 5, 2002)

Arm day today. It went fairly well. I was able to curl 150lbs twice and I tried doing dips for triceps. I added 70lbs to the belt and pulled off 4 reps, I'm hoping that they will go up quickly as dips for chest went up every week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

Told ya the regular dips aren't that easy. How'd ya like the burn?


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

Not too shabby, my goal for them is to be able to add two 45 plates to the belt by Christmas. That'll be dips with 300 lbs, if that doesn't get some growth nothing will.

Today I did back, traps, and some light legs. Haven't done legs for a while so i went easy on them. Also a bit of cardio but I seemed to tire out pretty quick.  ah well, do it again tomorrow.


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

What do you do for your back and traps IT? Do you dead?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> What do you do for your back and traps IT? Do you dead?



No, "dead" describes his brain.  


**TAG**  You're IT.   Oh God I crack me up.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

I am glad someone (yourself) finds you amusing LOL


How u been?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2002)

Doing great, thanks for asking.  SOOOOO glad to be back at work!  I don't think I could have taken another day couped up at home laying on the couch.  It looked like a sweet deal going in but after about a week I was going out of my mind.   At least here I get to make fun of folks like Irontime.


----------



## irontime (Nov 7, 2002)

And believe me, I'm excited too 

Kuso, For traps I do shrugs, upright rows, and some deadlifts. I am trying to get into them as a weekly exercise. 
For the rest of my back I do Far grip pull downs, close grip, dumbell rows, and hyper extensions.

Today I just did a few miles on the treadmill. I worked last night and didn't get enough sleep (fucking roomates  ) so I wasn't up to any weights.


----------



## irontime (Nov 8, 2002)

Woke up early and ran managed to get my lazy ass out of bed to run a few miles. Not sure if I'm doing weights today, I want to, but it's a long weekend and I want to hit the gym for the next three days but I'll need a day off if I go today so I'm thinking of just doing more cardio later and doing weights for Sat, Sun, and Mon.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 8, 2002)

i say take the extra day, and then hit it hard. But first make sure the gym is open monday. After all you know what happened last holiday. lol


----------



## irontime (Nov 8, 2002)

Ya checked that already, it's open for 4 hours so I'm safe.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya checked that already, it's open for 4 hours so I'm safe.



Safe from what?  Every stinkin' person on campus is gonna try to cram their workout into those same four hours.


----------



## irontime (Nov 8, 2002)

You'd think so wouldn't ya. But I'm willing to place money that I'll be the only person in there. This is an EXTREMELY lazy town


----------



## irontime (Nov 12, 2002)

Had a not so bad weekend. I was hoping to go the entire weekend alcohol free, but that dram crashed at about 11 am yesterday  so at least I had 2 good days  

For those 2 days I did pretty good in the gym. I was doing dumbell presses for shoulders and pulled off 5 clean reps using the 95lb dumbells. Thinking about trying the 100's


----------



## irontime (Nov 12, 2002)

Had a good arm one tonight. I decided to keep burning myself out on every exercise but to just make completely different exercises. I came up with this great one for biceps, you get a rope, a 3 foot cable and use plate weights. You string the cable through the plates and attach it to the rope then do curls with that. When your hands are at the bottom they are close together and they spread apart as you bring them up, it feels really damn good. I also decided to skip out on the tricep dips and just do close grip bench for tri's. I pulled off 5 reps with 225 on the close so I'll see how that improves. Nothing special for the rest of the exercises, just different then what I normally do.

I was just about done arms then this cocky little prick walks in that I can't stand, but I'm actually glad to see him. The last couple of times I've seen him he was in the gym before me playing this shitty techno crap, I mean it's fricken horrible. There is no singing, just a repetitive annoying beat. But today is different. I had in my new mix of metal, 24 songs of my hardest shit including slipknot, cannibal corpse, slayer...etc. So I decided to stay a little extra, about an hour extra actually  So i got in some deadlifts, forarms, and more bi's and tri's. I had no intention of doing this, just decided to stay to keep my music on. I am fricken dead, but it was worth it to make that little shit listen to my stuff.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

Way to go, wish I could listen to my music through the PA, but instead I have an MP3 player. 

Sounds like an awesome arm workout, I've done the rope deal but used it on the low cable and done the curls that way. 

Awesome on the shoulders by the way.


----------



## irontime (Nov 14, 2002)

Went good and bad in the gym today. i went in to try the 100lb dumbell for shoulder presses, but one problem, the guy I usually work out with is in class.  Oh well, i'll just ask for a spot from whoever is in there, right? WRONG. I asked this one guy and he fricken spotted me by grabbing the dumbell and pushing up and in! I spent most of my energy from keeping the goddamn dumbell from falling on my head! So that was a piss off. But I'm trying something new with traps that i think will work pretty good.
115 lb upright rows - 8 reps
75lb dumbell shrugs - 8 reps
150 lb behind the back shrugs - 8 reps
I do this 3 times without break inbetween, feels kinda good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

The behind the back strugs are kinda awkward, but I like them do every once in a while. 

When your trying to press the 100's you need somebody familiar with how you like to be spotted. Don't be trying that without your regular training partner again.   You could have really fuqed yourself up dude


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya it was pretty stupid and I should have/ DO know better. I was just pretty hyped up about trying them as i felt good and I knew that i could've done them.  fricken impatience, eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

impatience what's that?


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2002)

lol 

Easy day today, did a couple of miles on the stepper and some abs. Got a date tonight with a chick who loves working out, so wish me luck.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

Good luck, nice to see you rested up for your date ya wimp.


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanx bro , I'm seeing her again tonight and tomorrow. She was really hinting for me to ask her out last night but I told her I wasn't going to hit on her too hard cause I was drinking and didn't want it to sound insincere. Damn that must've sounded sweet.  But this should be interesting. The only music she doesn't like is heavy metal, last night she wanted to see 'the Santa Clause 2' and I wanted to see 'The Ring' so we settled on 'I spy', and she is not even close to liking anything goth.  I'm surprised that the date went as well as it did.

Today me and a couple of my buds are going out of town to a better gym and I'll do chest there, and maybe something else.  haven't decided yet.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

cool, hey keep your mind open and see what happens. Sounds like a cool girl but to be honest with ya, finding ones who like heavy metal and are even a little goth are few and far between.

hey I saw Santa Clause 2, since the friends I'm staying with have a 7yr old.  Now I remember why I never fuqin want kids. 

Cool, have a great chest workout. 

and yeah your just so suave aren't ya


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

I know what ya mean they are few and far between, especially when I'm going to school at the inbred country bumpykin capital of Alberta 
 ah well, she likes working out and we had a great time full of laughs so I'll see how this plays out.

And yes, it was suave


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> And yes, it was suave



yeah Suave like Jay from Jay and Silent Bob  

But it's all good, and they are hard to find almost anywere, at least your younger than me, it gets harder and harder to find people my age who are into anything I like 

Guess I'll have to look younger. lol but 21-24yr olds can be a pain in the ass lol

Sounds like ya had fun last night, so it's all good.


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Jay is cool, he got the hot chick didn't he? 

Damn that sucks hearing that though, I always had the conception that there were way more people into that in the U.S. then here. Shit! That's not good


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hey Jay is cool, he got the hot chick didn't he?
> 
> Damn that sucks hearing that though, I always had the conception that there were way more people into that in the U.S. then here. Shit! That's not good



There are for girls your age, expecially up in the LA area which is about 1.5 hrs north of here. Which I'll go check out once I have a job and my own place.  

Gotta remember I just turned 29. Most girls that age have a kid already or are looking to settle down. Which both are things I'm not into. lmao


----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2002)

Well not much of a workout journal today, my buddy from out of town showed up and I haven't seen him in a few months so we got slammed after I got off of work, actually I'm still slamed. i'm sipping on a bottle of rye and coke right now in the library, wonder if I'd get banned for that? 
But last night was cool, I had the first (and second) kiss with the girl I'm dating, and things look really good as we both know that we have to go our own ways in 6 months. So it may not be so bad. that's 'bout it for the entry, audios


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

cool, have a few for me bud.


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2002)

Had more than a few  Very sruprised that I don't have a hang over today. Might have to take a bit of time away from the gym this week as i have assignments comming out my ass. Was supposed to do some on the weekend, never happens.


----------



## irontime (Nov 20, 2002)

Well I'm going to start getting back on schedule, these last few days without hitting the gym really sucked ass, I feel like I'm missing something and it makes it even worse to concentrate on schoolwork, so fuck that idea.:lol

Hit it today, started off with bench press. Did 325 and just needed the one tap at a sticky spot.  Still 20lbs off my best, but I also weighed more than 20lbs heavier when I did my best so i'm not complaining.....much. Went on to do shoulders but they were pretty pathetic after the bench, tried moving on to back but felt a little 'tweak' in my shoulder so called it quits for weights and got my fat ass on the stepper for 3 miles level 8 and got a pretty good sweat of that.

I heard a new concept from one of my buds and he told me it worked great for him, thinking about giving it a shot. He said that when I do cardio to wear a tank-top, a garbage bag (with holes in it for head and arms, and then a sweater. He said that he got ripped up pretty quick using this technique.  Whattya think?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 20, 2002)

hmmm interesting. I've heard about that but never heard anything about if it really works or not.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 21, 2002)

Save the trash bags for trash, the only thing the plastic bag will do for you is raise your body temperature to unsafe levels and reduce the amount of time you can spend doing an effective workout.  Your friend may have gotten ripped wearing the bag but he only stayed that way for a couple of hours, all the weight/size he lost was nothing but water and he put it right back on with his first drink.  Remember, you can't spot reduce fat, it comes off your whole body at once.  Yes, more comes off some places than others but that's only because there's more stored there.  Just keep doing the cardio and sticking to a good diet.


----------



## irontime (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> the only thing the plastic bag will do for you is raise your body temperature to unsafe levels


Won't that be burning off fat though pops?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 21, 2002)

Good theory but it doesn't pan out in the real world.  Think about thermogenic supps, they burn fat by increasing your body's metabolism.  A side effect of increased metabolism is increased body temperature.  Now, you would think that the reverse might be true too, increase your body temp to increase your metabolism.  Sorry, all it does is make you sweat and sweat accounts for the weight loss you may experience.  The increased body temp also makes your internal organs work much harder and can be dangerous.  Like I said before, bag the bag and keep cool, it'll actually allow you to get a better/longer cardio workout.


----------



## irontime (Nov 22, 2002)

Well I was going to put the theory to test starting this morning but reading your reply changed my mind, thanx pops.

Dragged my sorry ass out of bed this morning to go run a couple of miles, got out the door and heard some coughing to my left. There were two girls in their houserobes outside smoking. Just gave me a little chuckle thinking how much of a different lifestyle we lead compared to 'normal' people. Here we are getting up early to jog our ass for a couple, and there they are, getting up early to go smoke a couple.  found it amusing, thought I'd share.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

That is so ironic isn't it.

But not as ironic as all the girls you see going to the gym and as soon as they get to there car you see them lighting a cig. 

Damn dude your into the cardio now. lol I still haven't gotten into that. lol


----------



## irontime (Nov 22, 2002)

Well I pretty much slowed cardio down to nil after Halloween, but that's enough slacking for me, back at it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

That's cool, expecially since your not drinking for a while either. Should lean you out pretty good.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2002)

Iron, no more beers for you.  Thats good... glad to hear the cardio is going well and you're not slacking anymore, heh.

Take it easy.


----------



## irontime (Nov 23, 2002)

Heya eggs, how's it goin' bro? Haven't seen ya around for a while.

Today was pretty much crap. My neck was sore all the way around so I ended up calling it quits after incline bench and dumbell flat bench. Put the treadmill up on a pretty sharp incline and jogged a couple miles but that's about all.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey if it was buggin ya that bad good choice. Better to rest and fix the prob and come back stronger next time.

Hope your having a good weekend.


----------



## irontime (Nov 27, 2002)

Well the neck problem kept me out for a few days, apparently , and I had a huge ass assignment due worth 35% of my grade, but that is done and handed in and I was back at the gym today.  Had a beautiful arm workout. Maxed out and dropped four exercises for biceps and four for triceps. Then hit the stepper for 3 miles on level 9. Sweatin like a pig and lovin it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

good job on getting the assignment done. Guess even injuring your neck may have turned out giving you the extra time to put into the work. 

Awesome your back at it though, and hitting it hard. Hey how did that arm torture thing you did ever turn out?


----------



## irontime (Nov 28, 2002)

It worked out all right. I ended up getting about 1/4 extra with a full pump. And I have new stretch marks to show for it too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 28, 2002)

sweet, glad it all worked for ya


----------



## irontime (Nov 30, 2002)

I twas definitely worth it, the vein in my bicep is visible pretty much all of the time now, I strongly recomend trying it if you find the time.

Did chest, traps, and abs today, nothing new to report on weight. I seem to be at a little bit of a stand still at the moment  Ah well,  part of the game I guess.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_Did chest, traps, and abs today, nothing new to report on weight. I seem to be at a little bit of a stand still at the moment  Ah well,  part of the game I guess.



Do you ever do deadlifts?  They should bust you through any sticking point you may encounter and when you do deads you probably won't need to do any direct trap work.  Give 'em a try.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

Deads  definately. I just started doing them finally. And they are awesome.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

Feelin' them in your traps D Man?


----------



## irontime (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Do you ever do deadlifts?  They should bust you through any sticking point you may encounter and when you do deads you probably won't need to do any direct trap work.  Give 'em a try.


Actually just started doing them a little while ago. I like them, just worried about hurting myself a bit as I hear a lot of horror stories with them


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 2, 2002)

Yup, second worst injury I ever got from weights was from deads.  Don't worry though, they're just like any other exercise, go slow and use good from and you'll get HUGE.  Do them in front of a mirror.  Look yourself in the eyes and *NEVER* lose sight of your own eyes.  That will keep your head up and your spine straight.  Don't EVER jerk the bar up from the floor, lift with a slow, steadily increasing pressure.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Feelin' them in your traps D Man?



Traps, mid back, and lower back. I'd never done them so feeling it all over. But I do those and 4 sets of shrugs in the same day and they are still sore 5 days later.


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Do them in front of a mirror.  Look yourself in the eyes and *NEVER* lose sight of your own eyes.  That will keep your head up and your spine straight.  Don't EVER jerk the bar up from the floor, lift with a slow, steadily increasing pressure.


That seems to be the way I'm doing them, so it's good to know I'm doing them right, thanx pops. 
Got up early and ran for a couple miles. I seem to be slipping out of the gym a bit as it's the last week before finals and I'm a little tied up with school, g-friend, and work. I know that is a horrible excuse, (especially cause of a girl  ) but I should be having a lot more time after this week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I should be having a lot more time after this week.



You dumping her or she dumping you?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> You dumping her or she dumping you?



  BWWWWAAAAAAAA


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

LOL .........pricks 
 Na, neither buddy, just have less classes pretty soon.

Did shoulders and back today in the gym but ran into something a little bit....different.I've been taking testosterone raisers at a fairly high dosage for the past few days, and before I went to the gym today I popped a couple pills and half way through my workout my nuts starting hurting like hell. I mean it hurt to walk.Soooo I skipped doing deadlifts today, will catch up on them tomorrow and I'm happy to report that everything feels fine now. And yes, I'm gonna stop the pills for a little while


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

woha, sounds like some nasty side effects.  So ya should at least don't keep tryin to OD on them. 

ahhaha, thought you set yourself up to well for that, I couldn't resist that joke. lol


----------



## irontime (Dec 3, 2002)

Ya I was kinda expecting some slamming over that one.


----------



## irontime (Dec 4, 2002)

Pretty good day today, Went for a run on the treadmill with incline this morning, but the Neocitran from last night was still making me a little drowsy so I copped out after a mile.

Did chest and deadlifts today and did alright. Pulled off 5 reps of 225 incline press and did awesome on weighted dips. I put on two 45lb plates and pulled off six clean reps. Before I was barely able to do 3 reps with 300lbs, and for some reason got 6 today  Oh well, I'm not complaining
Then did some deadlifts, got 4 reps out of 335lbs then dropped it to 150lbs and did another 8 for a superset, back is feeling pretty tight so I decided to stop.lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

So you were to drowsy to run but weren't to drowsy to Incline press 225?  What's wrong with this picture?  Sounds more like you just didn't feel like doing cardio.

Awesome job though, great weights.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ I put on two 45lb plates and pulled off six clean reps. Before I was barely able to do 3 reps with 300lbs, and for some reason got 6 today



Go through those numbers again SLOOOOOWLY.  Remember, I'm old.  We're talking weighted dips, right?  With 90 lbs?  For six reps?  DAMN that is awesome.  It's the 300 lb part I'm confused about.  Is that your body weight (210 lbs) plus the 90 lbs of plates?  Or are you actually strapping 300 lbs to your butt and doing dips?


----------



## irontime (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> So you were to drowsy to run but weren't to drowsy to Incline press 225?  What's wrong with this picture?  Sounds more like you just didn't feel like doing cardio.


Hey give me a break here, I was running at 7am and doing weights at 4 pm, gave me a little bit of time to wake up. Geeze,  You'd think a guy would get a little slack over here.


----------



## irontime (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Go through those numbers again SLOOOOOWLY.  Remember, I'm old.  We're talking weighted dips, right?  With 90 lbs?  For six reps?  DAMN that is awesome.  It's the 300 lb part I'm confused about.  Is that your body weight (210 lbs) plus the 90 lbs of plates?  Or are you actually strapping 300 lbs to your butt and doing dips?


Haha  300lbs to my butt I wish. 
You got it the first time pops, I'm 210 and added on 90 lbs for the 300.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 5, 2002)

oh sorry, your quite a few hours ahead of me. At the time I read it it was only 4pm here. Didn't know you do two sessions a day. 


Gotta give ya props for going twice a day. Whenever I try to do that it never happens.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

In that case you got me by 25 lbs but I got you by three reps so I guess we can all it even.   I LOVE weighted dips, best movement I've ever done for my chest.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2002)

depending on when I do dips, I have done 90lbs extra for 8 reps ... then it goes down ...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

I ALWAYS do dips last, great finishing move.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2002)

I usually do them after doing incline db presses.  I did 100lbs once when I started them first ... but only for a couple of reps.


----------



## irontime (Dec 5, 2002)

> Gotta give ya props for going twice a day. Whenever I try to do that it never happens.


Thanx bro, but don't give me too much credit. I don't set my alarm for it, I just go if I wake up early as I know I won't fall back to sleep.



> I ALWAYS do dips last, great finishing move.



I'm with ya on that one pops, I always put them last too.

Arm day today. Decided to do some switching around, I usually neglect reverse grip curls and decided to throw them in, pulled off 3 reps with 115 then dropped it to 70 and burnt out. The damn things hurt the wrists though, do you guys think it's worth throwing in reverse curls, or should I stick with the regular curls?

Anywho, got a very nice workout in, then did 3.25 miles on the stepper level 9, will be doing some abs later on tonight.


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Haha  300lbs to my butt I wish.



I`m starting to worry bout you bro.....I think ALBOB is near 300lb these days too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Arm day today. Decided to do some switching around, I usually neglect reverse grip curls and decided to throw them in, pulled off 3 reps with 115 then dropped it to 70 and burnt out. The damn things hurt the wrists though, do you guys think it's worth throwing in reverse curls, or should I stick with the regular curls?



I'd lose the reverse grip curls expecially if they are hurting your wrists. Try throwing in hammer curls they seem to burn about the same as the reverse curls to me.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'd lose the reverse grip curls expecially if they are hurting your wrists. Try throwing in hammer curls they seem to burn about the same as the reverse curls to me.



Damn!  Ya' beat me to it D man.   What he said sonny.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m starting to worry bout you bro.....I think ALBOB is near 300lb these days too



Uh oh, Kuso's having homosexual fantasies again.  See IT, I told you you were turning him on.


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey  it was IT making the wish buddy, NOT me!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey  it was IT making the wish buddy, NOT me!



HE was talking about weights, YOU were talking about another man.  Look, the closet door's already wide open, why don't you just go ahead and come on out?


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

You know what AL....you have confirmed my suspicions.........there is no way you would defend such a great slam unless infact you were the one wanting to do the SLAMMING


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

BULLSHIT!  You were the one who first mentioned the idea of me (getting close to 300 lbs) being strapped to IT's ass.   So, it's YOUR idea Mr Freaud, deal with it .


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

This is a WEIGHT lifting journal Fido, I think you are mistaking my lifting weights for another type of workout that you may do. 


> I'd lose the reverse grip curls expecially if they are hurting your wrists. Try throwing in hammer curls they seem to burn about the same as the reverse curls to me.


Thanx bro  I'll put them in for next time.

Well today is going fucking great.  My dipshit roomate plugged the toilet, so what does he do instead of going to fix it? He keeps flushing the damn thing and the water soaked through the walls into the rooms. So I was a little bit pissed. But the kid is pretty scared of me (especially when my veins started popping out of my neck when I was giving him shit  ). Then I fucked up royally on a math test. No biggy I can rewrite monday, but this is just really sucking bad. I think I'll take it out on the heavy bag and that will do for some cardio.


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh Puleeeeeease....I will quote once again, for my own laugh, even if you two bumchums won@t laugh along """300lbs to my butt I wish"""

Now, if that isn`t an invite to be flamed, nothing is


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

Alright it was an easy opening.   I just can't give you credit too quickly or it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

With 300lb in you ass I`d bet for sure it`s an easy fucking opening ....NOT one I`d like to see though 

You studying over the weekend then buddy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

damn dude, talk about an annoying day so far.   Let me guess, you gotta work tonight to?

I was busy this morning so I'm not going to the gym today, but will get there tomorrow and not be rushed.


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

> You studying over the weekend then buddy?


Yup, gonna hafta. I've got four finals next week.


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> damn dude, talk about an annoying day so far.   Let me guess, you gotta work tonight to?


Nope, took the night off. Taking the girl out for a nice dinner, movie, then wine, candlelight, and whatever else arises.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_: My dipshit roomate plugged the toilet, so what does he do instead of going to fix it? He keeps flushing the damn thing and the water soaked through the walls into the rooms.



Why didn't he just call mmafiter?


----------



## irontime (Dec 6, 2002)

Good one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

hey wake up!!! were the hell ya been?


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry bro, been sick for the past four days. Got the flu or something  Feeling a lot better today and me and my bud are planning on going out of town tommorrow to a bigger gym and I'll hit it hard there.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 11, 2002)

Dang seems like alot of people are getting the flu lately. I have a cold but it's managable. 

Glad your feelin better, enjoy the bigger gym tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey IT ... there is no gym at WEM, only beer, so I'd suggest getting the workout in prior to that night!  And I can't remember when I was out for only a few beers ...


----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2002)

lol NT, just remember bud, this is an IT definition of a few beers. Like a couple of litres or so


----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2002)

Well I ended up pretty weak after being sick, but then again I lost damn near 5 pounds so it's pretty much expected.  But I had a good workout all the same. Beat the shit out of my chest today with 5 exercises and drop setting all of them. Can't say that I set any records, actually the weight was a little less than usual, but still felt good.


----------



## irontime (Dec 15, 2002)

Holy Shit!  I weighed myself on the scale and after being sick I lost 7 lbs, Fuck, I could've sworn it would have been closer to 5 or less. Well did back and traps today, considerable less weight than usually use but I'll get back up there. Not much energy for cardio but the girlfriends spending the night again so I'll make up for it there.


----------



## kuso (Dec 15, 2002)

Not to worry buddy. Sickness sux, but you`ll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## irontime (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanx bro,  ya I've been on this road before, I'd like to take the side lane but I guess we all have to go through it every now and then.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 17, 2002)

Are you sure you don't have the clap like your friend?


----------



## cornfed (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Yup, gonna hafta. I've got four finals next week.


Punk bitch, I have five.  And 3 in 1 day  .  G'luck. 

I can't fuqqin thank you enough for the laugh you gave me w/ the candlelight dinner and shit, though.  Is this really Irontime??


----------



## irontime (Dec 17, 2002)

Ya it's me cornhole  Hey what can I say  I'm a romantic. I guess using all the romance tricks for whoring around the past few years even helps in relationships 

And I'm sure I don't have the clap like buddy with the swollen tonsils 

Shitty about the exams bud. Last week started with 4 exams in 3 days, then a week off and 1 at the end of the week. That sure was shitty scheduling  Luck to ya too bro


----------



## irontime (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn was today ever sweet. I had this new kid who wanted to train with me, but the kid laughed when people told him I'd make him cry, man did I put that little bitch through hell  We went through 4 exercises for biceps and 4 for tri's. Each one went to max, weight dropped to half then burnt out, then dropped in half AGAIN and burnt out. Did that ever hurt but damn it was worth it.


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't really feel like writing down everything thing I did ovver the past couple weeks, but I did some pretty good workouts and not too much boozing. the goal now  is to cut out booze completely until near the end of February.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 6, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, what brought on this sobriety?  Don't get me wrong, I think it's GREAT but it seems so out of character for you.


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually pops I've been doing this for the past couple of years. I'd go for a few months where I'll let myself drink and then when I think it's starting to get a little bad I gor for two or so without. And December is usually my worst month for drinking (ask NT  ) so I try to make sure I go without in January. I hardly have anything at all in the summer. 

Well todays workout was somewhat annoying. I'm used to friends asking me to train them and I never refuse to help out my friends. But I somehow ended up training three people today, at the same time, and trying to get in a decent workout myself. It wouldn't have been so bad if they knew what they were doing but they didn't have a clue. So I spent most of my time with them instead of my own workout. I should start charging for this shit.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ I should start charging for this shit.



Duh............ya' think???    Start talking $$$ and see how much time you have for your own workout.


----------



## irontime (Jan 6, 2003)

True, but that wouldn't be a very friendly thing to do. Plus I think I need a certificate in order to make money off of it. I could be asking for some big time shit if I just went and started charging people and one of them got hurt.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 6, 2003)

hey dude, hope ya enjoyed the holidays.

do anything fun?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> True, but that wouldn't be a very friendly thing to do.



On the surface that's true but you have to know when to say "WHEN".  How friendly are they being ganging up on you to the point you can't even get in a good workout for yourself? 



> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Plus I think I need a certificate in order to make money off of it. I could be asking for some big time shit if I just went and started charging people and one of them got hurt.



The only thing that would get you into to trouble is if you falsified your qualifications.  Make sure they know you're not a certified personal trainer and that you aren't liable for any accidents that happen in the gym and you're covered.  (Just saying that will probably get them to give you some space.)


----------



## irontime (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey DV. Whats up bro? Didn't do anything too out of the ordinary, met NT and had a few brewskies which was cool, but other than that just worked and worked out. You?

That's a god point pops, but I don't think I have to worry about it too much, the boys are pretty sore today and I after I kill them on chest (if any show up) then that usually sets a couple of people on their own schedule. I go a little more intense than most guys so I'm expecting two if not all three to drop out.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2003)

Good luck.  Just did chest this morning and man was it a good one.  I think I'm gonna be feeling it pretty good tomorrow.


----------



## irontime (Jan 8, 2003)

Right on pops,  gotta love that feeling.

Did chest yesterday, only two of the guys showed up and it looks like one more is going  Nothing new to report other than worked my chest too shit on drops as I have to set a good example for the newbies as if any of them stay I don't want any slack assing on my time. It fricken pisses me off having workout partners that don't go full out on intensity.


----------



## irontime (Jan 9, 2003)

Arm day today and it fuqen rocked.
4 bicep exercises then dropped till failure, 4 tricep exercises and dropped till failure. Hurt like hell but I loved it. 

Tried throwing in close grip bench for tri's was able to pull off 3 reps with 245,  not sure what my close grip should be at, is that about right?


----------



## irontime (Jan 10, 2003)

Dragged my sorry ass out of bed early today and did the stepper for a couple of miles then hit the heavy bag for a bit. I better start doing that a little more often as it seemed I was a bit sluggish.


----------



## irontime (Jan 14, 2003)

Oops  missed posting on the weekend, but did chest and took the girlfriend with, looks like she may start going with me more often, cool 

Did shoulders and back today, just as I figured, out of the three guys I was training last week only one is left. I like it that way, I put him through hell and he seems dedicated which helps push myself harder so we are having pretty intense workouts.


----------



## irontime (Jan 15, 2003)

Did Legs and ssome deadlifts today. They felt pretty stiff as I've been neglecting them pretty bad so I have to kick my own ass for that  Threw in four miles on the bike, nothing to strenous as my legs were tired.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Did Legs and ssome deadlifts today.



dang must have been a good leg day you were ssstutering.

hahah how ya been dude?  Cool that it looks like she's gonna be comeing with ya to the gym now.


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 16, 2003)

Woo hoo get that girl in the gym IT!!!  And get her everywhere else possible too


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, as though he NEEDS encouragement.  


 Good one though.


----------



## irontime (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Woo hoo get that girl in the gym IT!!!  And get her everywhere else possible too


hehe, actually we started talking about it and we were just about to too when we heard someone out in the hall walking towards the gym. maybe next time.

Hey DV, what's up bro? Haven't seen you around here too much, everything okay?

Did chest and traps today. It wasn't that great as we were really tired and sore and so the lifts were not as good as last weeks. But the intensity was still there so that's good. Going to bed early tonight and taking tommorrow off, hopefully that will help.


----------



## irontime (Jan 20, 2003)

Well slacked it all weekend, but had a great arm workout today and did some cardio, kinda in a little rush so not going to put down numbers right now.


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> but had a great arm workout today



Let me guess, you were looking at porn again weren't you!

Just kidding, lookin' good, keep up the good work.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Let me guess, you were looking at porn again weren't you!



That'd just be a finger workout.


----------



## irontime (Jan 22, 2003)

Na, this is my only finger workout 
Skipped weights today as I'm getting a cold and feeling a little weak, which is still better than Albob, but I'll save it till tomorrow. Just did a couple of miles on the treadmill on a steep incline and abs.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 22, 2003)

damn bro you do alot of cardio now days. I think I'm gonna have to start workin on it again to catch up. lol I've been slacking on it big time.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_Skipped weights today as I'm getting a cold and feeling a little weak, which is still better than Albob, but I'll save it till tomorrow. Just did a couple of miles on the treadmill on a steep incline and abs.



You dumbass, working out is working out whether it's cardio or weights.  If you're feeling sick stay the hell out of the gym until you feel better.  Give your body a chance to recover.


----------



## irontime (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> damn bro you do alot of cardio now days. I think I'm gonna have to start workin on it again to catch up. lol I've been slacking on it big time.


 Hey bro, Na not really, i'm actually doing a little bit less than the beginning of the year, it's just that I'm posting less so it looks like I'm doing more cardio.


----------



## irontime (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You dumbass, working out is working out whether it's cardio or weights.  If you're feeling sick stay the hell out of the gym until you feel better.  Give your body a chance to recover.


 Sorry pops, It's just that I was feeling a little guilty considering missing another day in the gym and had to go. 

Felt a little better today, but still wasn't quite up to par so all I did was shoulders. Decided to throw military presses in to the workout. (only did them once before) and I think I need to use them more often. It felt pretty weak *hopefully it was just the cold* as I could only do 185 once then needed a spot.
Have a question though;
On military press do you go down till you touch your chest? Cause that's what I was doing and it seemed to feel a little funny in the shoulder joint.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2003)

The most effective way to hit the delts with military press is to go behind the neck.  Unfortunately, this puts your shoulder joint in a VERY unstable position SOOOOOO use dumbbells.  With DB's you can bring your arms down directly to the side of your head which hits the delts hard and you don't have to worry about injuring your shoulder.  Generally your upper arm should go much below parallel because that takes the stress off your delts.  Also, a little trick to hit the lateral head of your delts is to hold the DB's with your pinky finger higher than your thumb.  Standing in front of the DB rack do two or three warm-up sets to get your delts nice and warm then jump straight to your max weight.  Go to failure with your max weight and then drop down five pounds and rep out to failure again.  When you reach failure again drop another five pounds, etc.  Work your way down to the end of the rack and then crawl into a corner and cry yourself to sleep from the pain in your delts. The entire "set" will take you about five minutes but you'll remember it for a lifetime.


----------



## irontime (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree that dumbells are the way to go, but I've been stuck on the 95's for quite some time now and wanted to do something different for a boost.


----------



## irontime (Jan 24, 2003)

Woke up early today and had the gym to myself again.  Ran about half a mile then beat up the heavy bag, ran some more, hit bag, well you get the picture. Did this for two and a half miles then did some abs. Back of my neck on the right side is feeling sore so i'm taking an off day for weights.


----------



## irontime (Jan 27, 2003)

Well can't say that i did anything intense over the weekend, but I started my weekend job at the gym and it fucking rocks. I went in and did some weights every now and then (nothing too serious as I have to be in the office a lot) also got in a bit on the treadmill and homework (I know that has nothing to do with weights, but whatever  ) I'm going in before work today to make up for some lost time.


----------



## irontime (Jan 27, 2003)

Did a bit of chest today but cut it a bit short. Only did Incline bench then dropped it to half and burnt out, then did flat dumbell press, dropped it to half and burnt, then dropped it again to half and burnt out.  Shorter than usual but it felt good. I'll do cardio and abs at work later tonight.


----------



## irontime (Jan 28, 2003)

Tired today but went in for shoulders. I did military press again and I think I'm going to drop it from my routine as it seems to be too hard on the shoulders. I tried Arnold Presses and I like those, I'm going to throw those in instead. They are pretty hard as I could only pull off a few with the 65 lb dumbells so i've got lots of room for improvement. Also did abs.


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

Dude...you not have the record for the longest first post in the history of IM, but also I think the longest running up to dat journal


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2003)

Really?? Damn, and all because I can't think of a title that I like more.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ I'm going to drop it from my routine as it seems to be too hard on the shoulders.



Isn't that the point?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Isn't that the point?



Not if the stress is at the joint and not the actual muscles. I've done them on and off for a few months. And my actual joints ache due to the angle and pressure that are placed on it.

IT, so you like the Arnold Press's?  I may have to give them a try.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Not if the stress is at the joint and not the actual muscles.



Yeah, I know, but I saw a chance to give the little fuqer some shit so I took it.


----------



## Fade (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I did military press again and I think I'm going to drop it from my routine as it seems to be too hard on the shoulders.


Boohoo waaaaa big baby.


----------



## irontime (Jan 29, 2003)

Ahh piss off  pricks  

Ya DV, I like them a lot. The turn really seems to work the muscle well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll have to give them a try next monday.


----------

